# Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Released!



## OrchestralTools

*BERLIN ORCHESTRA INSPIRE
*
When musical ideas flow, being quick is crucial. That's why we designed a virtual orchestra that combines a phenomenal sound with the capabilities of a fast writing tool. Berlin Orchestra Inspire is based on the Berlin Series, which was developed over the last 5 years. Today it is one of the largest and most detailed orchestral sample collections in the world, which is used by many composers around the world and in countless Hollywood productions.
Recorded with world-class musicians from Berlin in the beautiful-sounding Teldex Scoring Stage, this collection of virtual orchestral instruments allows for the most believable-sounding MIDI productions.

With *Berlin Orchestra Inspire* we bring the sound and power of the Berlin Orchestra to smaller and mobile systems.


*Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Trailer*


A Symphony Orchestra in one box:

Strings
Woodwinds
Brass
Percussion
Grand Piano
Harp
*
NOT TOO WET, NOT TOO DRY - JUST RIGHT*
All instruments of Berlin Orchestra Inspire are recorded at their natural seating positions; articulations and instruments are in natural balance to each other. This is the best basic requirement to achieve a sonic impression where all the instruments are blending together to a full orchestral body. Not too wet, not too dry – the perfect acoustics of the Teldex Scoring Stage allow to stay flexible for any kind of production.
The carefully merged microphone blend convinces with a powerful and shimmering sound.
Simple to use – right out of the box.


*Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Screencast*


*A FLASH OF INSPIRATION - YOUR ARRANGEMENT JUST MINUTES AWAY.*
Berlin Orchestra lnspire is a layout orchestra for quick and stunning results. Use Berlin Orchestra Inspire where ever you want to be creative - All you need is a single machine with 8GB of RAM and the free Kontakt Player.
Berlin Orchestra Inspire is based on CAPSULE for Kontakt and equipped with our innovative Adaptive Legato System.

*Find the full articulation list http://orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/BO_Inspire.pdf (here.)*

*Pre-Order now for just 249€ + VAT.*
Normal price will be 399€ + VAT.
Release Date: July 14
*
150€ OF VOUCHERS*
With your purchase of BOI you will receive two special vouchers that can be used in the OT Store:

a 50€ voucher, good for any purchase
a 100€ voucher, good for any purchase higher than 600€
The vouchers can not be combined in the same order.
Vouchers will be sent upon release of Berlin Orchestra Inspire and are not refundable.

*Find all details on our product page.
*
Experience true excellence in sampling.
www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## JW

Very cool! Congrats OT! Love your libraries!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

YES !
No more "Freeze Track" every 10 minutes !


----------



## mac

@OrchestralTools Nice. A couple of quick questions if you don't mind;

Are the ensembles (trumpet and horns for example) recorded together, or are they a mix of two existing sample sets?

If someone were to already own both Ark libraries, does this offer much new?
How does the mic blend sound compared to the rest of the OT libraries?


----------



## Nils Neumann

mac said:


> @OrchestralTools Nice. A couple of quick questions if you don't mind;
> 
> Are the ensembles (trumpet and horns for example) recorded together, or are they a mix of two existing sample sets?
> 
> If someone were to already own both Ark libraries, does this offer much new?
> How does the mic blend sound compared to the rest of the OT libraries?



1. Check the Video -> from the sample pool of Berlin Brass
2. Check the Articulations
3. Check the Video


----------



## sostenuto

Intro Video is enough to block purchases about to be made !! 
Pricing is most attractive ! 18GB _ not bad.


----------



## mac

Nils Neumann said:


> 1. Check the Video -> from the sample pool of Berlin Brass
> 2. Check the Articulations
> 3. Check the Video



1. I checked the video. It doesn't say whether these are pre-baked or not.
2. I checked the video. I see some similar articulations. I'd like to hear the developers thoughts on it.
3. I checked the video. You can't make a comparison judgement from it. Is it 30% close and 70% tree? You tell me, you must have amazing ears.


----------



## dcoscina

Interesting


----------



## muziksculp

Very useful, and sounds great ! Will most likely buy it, even though I have many of the full Berlin Libraries.

Thanks _Orch. Tools_, it was a very wise decision to develop this library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

muziksculp said:


> Very useful, and sounds great ! Will most likely buy it, even though I have many of the full Berlin Libraries.
> 
> Thanks _Orch. Tools_, it was a very wise decision to develop this library.



Even if owning several Berlin libraries, I see this "Inspire" as a very smart way to_ focus on composing _and leave all the programmation-related details for after (All the CCs / MIDI massage, etc).

Once you're done with the main sketching process, start from here, open your Berlins / Arks and start going crazy, but knowing where you're heading.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Oh boy been waiting to get into Orchestral Tools, this might be my gateway!


----------



## muziksculp

I'm guessing some audio demos will be posted soon ?


----------



## mac

@OrchestralTools Just to add, I also checked out the manual you have online, but it seems to have a few errors in there - 268GB library size, screenshots of articulations which aren't in the library etc.


----------



## ctsai89

Solo trumpet!! with legato too? hmm this might be a very good way to get what I need without spending 700 on Berlin Brass...


----------



## muziksculp

It's only 18 GB ! 

That's refreshing, especially coming from OT 

They are also giving out two vouchers. Thanks OT.


----------



## muziksculp

Q. Did they just use a subset of the original Berlin Orch. Libraries to develop this library (no new sample content) ?

i.e. Did they actually record some of the new combinations especially for this library ? 

Not very clear on this.


----------



## Nils Neumann

mac said:


> 1. I checked the video. It doesn't say whether these are pre-baked or not.
> 2. I checked the video. I see some similar articulations. I'd like to hear the developers thoughts on it.
> 3. I checked the video. You can't make a comparison judgement from it. Is it 30% close and 70% tree? You tell me, you must have amazing ears.



was I offensive?

1. The whole library is build on the Berlin Series, and there seem to be no pre-baked patches.
From the Website: "Berlin Orchestra _Inspire_ is based on the Berlin Series"
Correct me if I'm wrong, but the whole Berlin Series consists of Single Instruments and Ensembles of the same Instruments?


2. The articulation list in combination with the Screencast shows you everything there is. At least you don't buy the same samples repacked (if you only own the arks). The big difference between Ark1-2 is the full dynamic range of BOI. But some instruments and patches overlap a bit.

3. I'm sorry, I find those clean Screencasts very helpful to get a feeling for the sound and the sonic material in the samples, I don't care about the exact percentage of the mic's.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

Its based on the recordings we did for the Berlin Series.
Everything is carefully blended and pre-mixed for a fast workflow and to be able to load everything on a regular 8GB laptop. Also all the sections are in natural balance to each other, so you just have to ride the modwheel.


----------



## ctsai89

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Its based on the recordings we did for the Berlin Series.
> Everything is carefully blended and pre-mixed for a fast workflow and to be able to load everything on a regular 8GB laptop. Also all the sections are in natural balance to each other, so you just have to ride the modwheel.




everything is in natural balance with each other..... I should've chosen Berlin over Spitfire long ago.


----------



## cadenzajon

@OrchestralTools Do the instruments come with the same number of dynamic layers as in the full collections, or are they reduced? If so, to what degree?


----------



## ysnyvz

muziksculp said:


> Q. Did they just use a subset of the original Berlin Orch. Libraries to develop this library (no new sample content) ?
> 
> i.e. Did they actually record some of the new combinations especially for this library ?
> 
> Not very clear on this.


Video is very clear, mate. There is no new recording, they just mixed instruments and mic positions together. He even mentioned Harp is from Symphonic Sphere and remixed with Teldex IR.


----------



## germancomponist

I think this lib is a great idea. And we all know that the "Sound" off an also small library does his Job to inspire us, at least me.
Very cool, Hendrik!


----------



## mac

Nils Neumann said:


> was I offensive?



Nah, it's all good


----------



## muziksculp

ysnyvz said:


> Video is very clear, mate. There is no new recording, they just mixed instruments and mic positions together. He even mentioned Harp is from Symphonic Sphere and remixed with Teldex IR.



I might have missed that detail in the video. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

@mac: The Metropolis Ark Series has it´s own sound vision. We captured unusual sections and dynamics for that very massive, bold character. Just listen to the screencasts and audio demos. I think you hear pretty fast what I mean.
It´s all about sound.

Berlin Orchestra Inspire is made for sketching, for situations with lot of time pressure and those times where you have this little idea where it counts to be fast.
It´s great to start with it and then going more into detail with the Berlin Series and its rich collection of articulations and single instruments.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Does the pre-order pricing end on release day, or will we be able to see a few reviews before deciding ?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

cadenzajon said:


> @OrchestralTools Do the instruments come with the same number of dynamic layers as in the full collections, or are they reduced? If so, to what degree?



for some patches we decided to reduce dynamic layers to be able to blend them in the most natural way.
That happens if instruments were recorded with a divergent amount of layers.
But our intention was definitely to keep the dynamic range.
We rather did some reductions on round robins to archive this small footprint on resources.
To have the complete orchestra loaded on a small macbook is simply amazing.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

mikeybabes said:


> Does the pre-order pricing end on release day, or will we be able to see a few reviews before deciding ?



The pre-order deal ends with release. There will be more demos coming over the next days.


----------



## JF

I hope this isn't too offtopic but are there any plans of having a "mix" microphone for the full Berlin series to cut down on resources?


----------



## wbacer

And so the pendulum is beginning to swing back the other way.
I'm running out of HD space and don't need any more slaves.
It seems like I spend more time dealing with hardware and software issues than I do composing music.
Simpler, smaller, more efficient.
I like the idea.


----------



## benmrx

*Boom!!* Will be getting this for sure. Can't wait to get this going with Ark 1+2. Also have the full BWW. Been patiently waiting for a 'lite' version of the Berlin libraries. So stoked to see it all offered in a single, comprehensive package. Oh, and thank you for including a VI+VII unison legato patch!


----------



## bigcat1969

Of course they would announce it when the dollar is down against the Euro...


----------



## Vastman

Born on Bastille Day! Perfect Bday present! Will round out my Ark's!

I'd say buy asap if in america like me...dollar troubles are just beginning... Trump's minions are very busy cutting the head off of our economy. Poetic justice

$293.94 usd via paypal... just bought!


----------



## FriFlo

whitewasteland said:


> Even if owning several Berlin libraries, I see this "Inspire" as a very smart way to_ focus on composing _and leave all the programmation-related details for after (All the CCs / MIDI massage, etc).
> 
> Once you're done with the main sketching process, start from here, open your Berlins / Arks and start going crazy, but knowing where you're heading.


Hm, I would be interested for my mobil rig as well. But I have all full collections included in this collection except for the pianos. Don't want to pay 249€ just for the re-design. Well, maybe there will be an upgrade ...


----------



## gjelul

When is this coming out?


----------



## Reactor.UK

gjelul said:


> When is this coming out?


The 1st post says 14th July.


----------



## hstone

gjelul said:


> When is this coming out?


Release date is July 14th, and then the price will increase from €249 to €399. This price is at the bottom of OT's Inspire page. Something I found interesting, however, is that at the top of OT's Inspire page it says "Pre-Order Special €249 (instead of €349)," so I'm not sure which price it is increasing to, but you have until 7/14 to pick it up at the lower price.


----------



## muziksculp

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The pre-order deal ends with release. There will be more demos coming over the next days.



Hi & Thanks Hendrik ! 

Looking forward to hear some demos over the next days. 

This is a very useful library, I will buy it as soon as I hear some demos, which I'm sure will sound wonderful 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Sounds nice and good intro price but can't see any use for it as I already own Albion(s).


----------



## hstone

Puzzlefactory said:


> Sounds nice and good intro price but can't see any use for it as I already own Albion(s).


I have Albion ONE, which I love, but it doesn't have any snares or melodic percussion like Inspire. I suppose if you already have a nice percussion library it wouldn't be much of a factor, though.


----------



## NoamL

@OrchestralTools I wasn't prepared to like this so much! This is a really good product. You've clearly taken a look at the competition in a crowded "pre orchestrated tuttis" market and decided to offer something special, high quality, and comprehensive while still fitting into an off the shelf laptop. Very interested in further demos.


----------



## WindcryMusic

I think I could be tipped into purchasing Inspire at the intro price, even though I have almost all of this territory covered with other libraries already, if only I knew that there wasn't a time limit (or at least not an unreasonable one like 90 days or something) on using the two discount coupons for other OT products that are slated to come along with this package. Their website doesn't say, so I have emailed OT support to ask about that but haven't yet received a response. If anyone knows, by all means please share your info.

EDIT: to any who are wondering the same thing, Tobias responded to my support question this morning. He says they haven't actually decided what the time limit will be or if they will even have one, but that they will be valid "for the foreseeable future" (exact quote), and that if they do decide to have one, it will "certainly be longer than a month, but perhaps shorter than five years." (paraphrased)

That response sounds pretty encouraging to me overall, although I still want to know their final decision before deciding to order (particularly given that the USD to EUR conversion is currently not favorable). But as long as the vouchers are good for a year or longer, which sounds fairly likely to me, I think I can probably move on this deal (because I hope to have a bit more money for sample libraries next year … paying off my mortgage this fall, yay!)


----------



## wbacer

To be expected, at least at today's exchange rate, the into price was $293.94 USD.


----------



## Quasar

bigcat1969 said:


> Of course they would announce it when the dollar is down against the Euro...


This was my first thought too, when looking at the pre-release price and its expiration date...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

wbacer said:


> To be expected, at least at today's exchange rate, the into price was $293.94 USD.



Yeah, £278 too. Cheers brexiters....


----------



## AdamKmusic

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah, £278 too. Cheers brexiters....


For the intro price should be £259.09-ish which isn't too bad to be fair.


----------



## midiman

For me this one is a pass. I can see the use of it, but I am more into new sounds, and I already have plenty of sketching tools. I'd much more rather have a Metropolis 3 than this. Well, I'll just wait for Metro 3 or something else like it. 
But I have great respect for Orchestral Tools. One of the best out there.


----------



## mac

Same for me. I've just been through my ark 1 and 2 libraries, and they get me 90% of the OT sounds in inspire. I know one of it's selling points is the small size, but my external ssd is tiny too. Also, there's another library recently released that I've got my eye on...


----------



## Musicam

Great offer that opens the door to many many customers and pick other instruments. Very competitive! At last!


----------



## paulmatthew

Can I trade the updated version of Albion One for this ?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

AdamKmusic said:


> Oh boy been waiting to get into Orchestral Tools, this might be my gateway!


I know what you mean. I have wanted Berlin Woodwinds for about 3 years now. But the cost comes to nearly £1,500, for the collection  Just not got that kind of money...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah, £278 too. Cheers brexiters....


Thinking about Berlin Main Library and EXP A here...as I have wanted it for 3 years... but seriously

£700+


----------



## Musicam

The trumpets are very processed. Much money yes, its really worth it? Mmmmm


----------



## zolhof

Good things come to those who wait. After watching Inspire's screencast and test driving The Orchestra, I'm glad I didn't buy into the hype as this seems a better fit for what I actually want from a sketching library: awe-inspiring sounds. My mobile rig is starting to show its age, so 8GB worth of Orchestral Tools is the perfect balance of quality x performance.

So many choices and not enough money.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

bigcat1969 said:


> Of course they would announce it when the dollar is down against the Euro...


Aha! Someone else who is interested in cross-rates as much as cross-fades. 

If you are starting your libraries I can't help but think this would be amazing. Intro price seems like good value. If you need a sketch tool the same applies. I'm just undecided as I really have a lot of this covered already...but, come on, it's Orchestral tools!! Decisions, decisions.

FWIW, I think this is an excellent way to plug a gap in the OT lineup. Also great to have a mix of whole orchestra, ensembles (various) and solo instruments.


----------



## MillsMixx

Hey looks great! Just seeing this thread so I haven't had time to read though it. 
Forgive me if this has already been discussed but if I have Ark 1 is this going to be overkill?


----------



## muziksculp

_Purchased ! _

I have a feeling this will be one of the best library purchases of the year for me. 

Great price, low-resource requirements, broad selection of wonderful orchestral sounds, '*Inspire*' will be loaded up in my Template at all times, for fast ... Inspiration, ideas, and even finished tracks, why not, everything I heard in the walkthrough video sounds fantastic. Oh.... and I already have lots of the large (or should I say.. Very Large) OT Berlin Libraries.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

muziksculp said:


> _Purchased ! _
> 
> I have a feeling this will be one of the best library purchases of the year for me.
> 
> Great price, low-resource requirements, broad selection of wonderful orchestral sounds, '*Inspire*' will be loaded up in my Template at all times, for fast ... Inspiration, ideas, and even finished tracks, why not, everything I heard in the walkthrough video sounds fantastic. Oh.... and I already have lots of the large (or should I say.. Very Large) OT Berlin Libraries.


"I have a feeling this will be one of the best library purchases of the year for me."

I bet that is what you tell yourself everytime you buy a library


----------



## ctsai89

Puzzlefactory said:


> Sounds nice and good intro price but can't see any use for it as I already own Albion(s).



I kind of wish I dind't buy any product until this product came out lol.


----------



## sostenuto

ctsai89 said:


> I kind of wish I dind't buy any product until this product came out lol.



Was/still close to pulling trigger on Albion ONE ... and then THIS !!! Want to trust that Albion ONE remains solid orchestral addition, but OT Inspire now looms ominously .....


----------



## ctsai89

sostenuto said:


> Was/still close to pulling trigger on Albion ONE ... and then THIS !!! Want to trust that Albion ONE remains solid orchestral addition, but OT Inspire now looms ominously .....



Actually you should be glad you didn't get albion ONE. because what happens is some of the patches and samples are corrupted like the low 8va string legato volume is at -9 decibels of what it was actually supposed to be.


----------



## MillsMixx

So would this be considered a_ starter library_ or is it a "_Hey I already have all the Albions, Ark 1, and pretty much all the other starters out there but I still need this sort of a library_ for inspration?"
Starter vs inspiration, Hmmmm, a fine line I think.. but then there's mixed articulations in this one just like Project Sam Orchestra Essentials so maybe just inspiration.


----------



## paulmatthew

ctsai89 said:


> Actually you should be glad you didn't get albion ONE. because what happens is some of the patches and samples are corrupted like the low 8va string legato volume is at -9 decibels of what it was actually supposed to be.


Yes, I am still disappointed by "new" Albion One being too quiet . Thankfully I have the original and those patches are much louder . Inspire's sound soars in comparison , much like Ark 1.


----------



## ctsai89

paulmatthew said:


> Yes, I am still disappointed by "new" Albion One being too quiet . Thankfully I have the original and those patches are much louder . Inspire's sound soars in comparison , much like Ark 1.



Albion ONE isn't too quiet. I mean it is quiet overall but some of those patches that got messed with (I don't know why this keeps on happening with Spitfire which is sad) would really need your attention to detect it and if you don't, your composition is going to sound a bit weird.


----------



## sostenuto

ctsai89 said:


> Actually you should be glad you didn't get albion ONE. because what happens is some of the patches and samples are corrupted like the low 8va string legato volume is at -9 decibels of what it was actually supposed to be.


Incredible how many 'details' popping up to derail this purchase ! 
Moved from NI Symphony Series Summer 50% Deal @ $450. to Albion ONE, then fell into the flood ... The Orchestra, BH-Composer Tools, OT-Inspire .... (Project SAM _ Symphobia beyond budget)  .... 
Hey ! I know nuttins perfect, but NOW WHAT ????


----------



## Vastman

Now? Choose! Lots of info on each, cept Inspire...but what I've heard is enough... If I were starting over I'd get TO, OT, and Novo... Then... Take my time. Maybe LCO next

If the Ostinatums in TO don't excite you, Inspire is a lovely library on multiple levels... And Capsule is just a wonderful GUI! And it has the OT energy, which is glorious

Most of my libraries are spitfire...wonderful sound and NO regrets cept the gui always bugged me as im dumb and have poor eyesight... I came to OT late in the game with the Arks and totally fell in love with the sound and the GUI... But the rest are so expensive! Took me under an hour to pull the trigger on Inspire...immediately calms my longing for BB and the coupons make it more doable down the road


----------



## JonSolo

Well the fact that you get half back in vouchers makes this almost a complete no-brainer. Saving 100e off of Berlin Brass will make me very happy, and I get a sketching tool to boot. (Big picture, big picture, ha ha)


----------



## markleake

Well, this seems to be turning into a "lets hate on other products" thread again. But here's my thoughts on OT's new library....

For the first time I find myself with an entry point into the OT world of sample libraries. This looks like a great tool. I'll have to listen through the walkthrough again a few times and any demos. Not that I don't own other products that do the same thing, but I have been interested in the OT products and never found a product that will get me in without spending a fair amount for something I wasn't yet sure about. This seems to give people that "in" option, and seems like a great deal, especially at the intro price.

Thanks to OT for offering something like this!!


----------



## bigcat1969

Looks perfect for actually learning how to compose and orchestrate fairly 'real' music. Which I'm actually trying to do. Uncluttered and good sound. 
Would happily drop the piano for a solo violin and cello. Hopefully I'm smart enough to blend the Embertone Solos.
Don't know where you are at Sostenuto, but this would now be my choice for a base library. Proven by the fact I just bought it. Sound beyond Soniscore, NI, KH, IKM and the rest, probably only equaled by Spitfire. Limited articulations only legato, sustain and stacatto for many.


----------



## Michael Antrum

JonSolo said:


> Well the fact that you get half back in vouchers makes this almost a complete no-brainer. Saving 100e off of Berlin Brass will make me very happy, and I get a sketching tool to boot. (Big picture, big picture, ha ha)



That is the philosophy my wife uses when shopping when it come to sales. However, if you weren't going to buy OT Brass in any case then you spent a total of nearly 1000 euros.....

But I do have Ark I & II and OT are an excellent developer.


----------



## MarcelM

are all OT librarys in natural balance? just curious


----------



## OT_Tobias

Heroix said:


> are all OT librarys in natural balance? just curious


Yes, we balance everything. The balancing is also continuously improved with updates based on used feedback.


----------



## Johann F.

Any plans to _borrow _the Ark choir?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry..

This looks to be my dream library. Not disrespecting all of the good stuff already out there, but if I just want to play and create, I initially pull up a piano patch and have fun. Sometimes I will pull up a string ensemble patch, including OT's. The entire orchestra ensemble looks like it may be an incredible thing just to play and have fun with. Coming from the synth days of the 1980s, where we had cool orchestra patches from Roland, Kurzweil, Kawai, etc, well OK, cool for back then, and the playability of those olden day patches was fun in the 1980s. This OT offering though may be as fun as this video, without the great expense and note taking:


----------



## procreative

I think its unfair to compare this to a certain other ensemble title. This one has a lot less articulations having looked at the link in comparison. Most only have Sustain, Legato and Staccato.

Its good, but its not as amazing as some here are making out.

And if you already own other OT titles it starts to be less attractive apart from the low memory footprint (at what cost).


----------



## ysnyvz

Maybe they left other articulations for BOI 2?


----------



## bigcat1969

I may well be overreacting and you are right we shouldn't blast other fine titles. Yes it is very limited in articulations. I just feel that the upper tier libraries for the pros that run into the thousands of dollars have a sound that hasn't been available at this price point before.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

ysnyvz said:


> Maybe they left other articulations for BOI 2?



Dont think so.that would lead such sketch tool to ad absurdum imo.


----------



## ysnyvz

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Dont think so.that would lead such sketch tool to ad absurdum imo.


Just thinking out loud. I mean other developers made them multiple times too.


----------



## Michael Antrum

It's a really smart move marketing wise, and I'm sure the product itself will be of the highest quality, though by its nature it will be somewhat limited in scope. In short, an ideal first library that doesn't overwhelm, but still sounds first class. 

It puts a top shelf branded product in a much lower price bracket - and will encourage its fans (of whom I am sure there will be many) into moving onto their bigger libraries.

As I have a couple of Albions, and a whole lot of Project SAM stuff (which is all terrific by the way), I've got all of this territory well covered, but I still think I might bite one this - in fact I'm pretty sure I will, as a couple of the other OT libraries are on my radar for later this year, and the vouchers would mean I'd effectively get this for 100 euro. 

That's less than a couple of tanks of fuel here in the UK....

Yes, this is definitely a really well thought out offering.


----------



## Ashermusic

OT does good sounding stuff.


----------



## sostenuto

Vastman said:


> Now? Choose! Lots of info on each, cept Inspire...but what I've heard is enough... If I were starting over I'd get TO, OT, and Novo... Then... Take my time. Maybe LCO next
> 
> If the Ostinatums in TO don't excite you, Inspire is a lovely library on multiple levels... And Capsule is just a wonderful GUI! And it has the OT energy, which is glorious
> 
> Most of my libraries are spitfire...wonderful sound and NO regrets cept the gui always bugged me as im dumb and have poor eyesight... I came to OT late in the game with the Arks and totally fell in love with the sound and the GUI... But the rest are so expensive! Took me under an hour to pull the trigger on Inspire...immediately calms my longing for BB and the coupons make it more doable down the road



TO, OT, NOVO ..... LCO, Hmmmm. Interested to see that you (and some others) consider TO and OT as sufficiently different to have both ! Not judging at all, and will take time to look deeper.


----------



## bigcat1969

I must admit I have no idea what most of the those letter mean. If the SB goes TO OT the fans are Inspired to go super-NOVO with XTaC.


----------



## Steve Martin

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> for some patches we decided to reduce dynamic layers to be able to blend them in the most natural way.
> That happens if instruments were recorded with a divergent amount of layers.
> But our intention was definitely to keep the dynamic range.
> We rather did some reductions on round robins to archive this small footprint on resources.
> To have the complete orchestra loaded on a small macbook is simply amazing.


Hi Hendrik,
as regarding the legato patch's for strings in this library - also the adaptive legato and the ability to give a bit of a harder velocity on the beginnings of a note of a legato passage if you want this, I'm just wanting to know more about these patches in the new library in comparison to the other library. The expression I've seen from a YouTube demo of the strings legato sounded beautiful of the string library you released a while back. Will that be still in the legato patch violins/strings in this library, and also the ability for being able to give a higher velocity on the beginning of a legato sample? Will they have the same number of layers in the legato patch in the new one, as in your other strings?
Thanks if you can give some more details. Steve


----------



## sostenuto

_*@ bigcat1969*_ ___ Will_ gladly _start using names if others will cooperate  Sooooooo confused and time lost trying to sort CSS, SCS, SSO, dozens of others, in posts here. Understand that experienced users know clearly what is referenced, but at least a few more 'letters' will always be appreciated ... 

I made quick assumption that new Orch Tools _ Inspire is comparable to SonuScore _The Orchestra, but apparently not.


----------



## bigcat1969

My view this is basically a sketching tool that would also be a good start point for someone learning how to compose. I have an idea and I want to quickly play my melody on the first chairs or maybe see if it sounds better on a flute. OK I recorded that to midi, now I want some harmony let me kick up a section patch and play along with the melody I just recorded to my DAW. Got that done and now some quick percussion. All done by the composer himself as a blueprint to making a symphony he will work on for months.
Our other new orchestral release is more I need a piece done now and with all that clever programming I can kick out a 1 minute game battle theme in 5 minutes. Load a setting, press some keys, sell. Another setting, adjust an envelope, change an arp, different keys, sell.
Also and no offense intended this is a 10 soundwise and the other is a 5.


----------



## playz123

wbacer said:


> To be expected, at least at today's exchange rate, the into price was $293.94 USD.


Pre release price is $370.00 CAN, so it's still a great deal for those in the US!


----------



## Vastman

bigcat1969 said:


> My view this is basically a sketching tool that would also be a good start point for someone learning how to compose. I have an idea and I want to quickly play my melody on the first chairs or maybe see if it sounds better on a flute. OK I recorded that to midi, now I want some harmony let me kick up a section patch and play along with the melody I just recorded to my DAW. Got that done and now some quick percussion. All done by the composer himself as a blueprint to making a symphony he will work on for months.
> Our other new orchestral release is more I need a piece done now and with all that clever programming I can kick out a 1 minute game battle theme in 5 minutes. Load a setting, press some keys, sell. Another setting, adjust an envelope, change an arp, different keys, sell.
> Also and no offense intended this is a 10 soundwise and the other is a 5.



Very good contrast and compare. From my vantage point, I see The Orchestra as a jamming /riff generating /song idea platform, akin to picking up my guitar and trying to find something that fits with a set of words and/or melody. Same with Novo. Inspire is more something I'll use to overlay on top of an idea when building a song...ALWAYS wanted that OT sound, which is why I got their Arks! 

Luv um both!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

Man, this looks like an incredible deal. Can't wait for demos.


----------



## NoamL

About "Is this a starter library or a sketching library?" I'd lean more towards starter. It's a complete orchestra in a box, like the old EWQLSO, in fact it may become "This decade's EWQLSO." They seem to have been super-conscientious about making the library work with free Kontakt player, and with an off the shelf laptop. For very very new composers who have an unupgraded laptop, and may not even know or understand that note dropouts and audio-engine stops are caused by hitting the RAM ceiling, Inspire is a product that aims to just keep all the technological questions out of the picture. You can even see the newbie orientation in how they made a percussion patch that is an exact analogue of the General MIDI map for percussion (which I think is hilarious but maybe not as smart and useful as they think it will be? Thoughtful though.)

There's a third option though besides "Starter" and "Sketcher," which is "First toe in the pool for buying Berlin." The library costs $300 on pre order and you get a total of $230 in vouchers to future OT purchases. That's a really, really good deal assuming those coupons don't expire within a couple months.


@OrchestralTools I have a question just out of curiosity. Since you have 11 brass instruments and 12+ woodwinds, how did you handle "orchestrating" them across the keys? For example is it different trumpets on different MIDI notes, so that holding down a triad more often than not triggers samples from different trumpets? Or did you find that just using one trumpet was more consistent? Very interested in the process of how you "baked" your extensively solo-based libraries down into these patches.


----------



## Xaviez

NoamL said:


> @OrchestralTools I have a question just out of curiosity. Since you have 11 brass instruments and 12+ woodwinds, how did you handle "orchestrating" them across the keys? For example is it different trumpets on different MIDI notes, so that holding down a triad more often than not triggers samples from different trumpets? Or did you find that just using one trumpet was more consistent? Very interested in the process of how you "baked" your extensively solo-based libraries down into these patches.


Along with this, I'd also appreciate an official response from @OrchestralTools regarding the coupons and their expiration time as asked previously by a couple of people.


----------



## sostenuto

Can hardly wait for $100. 'deal' on $600. Library !! gaaaasssss .... only 5 mos 'til Blk Fri


----------



## WindcryMusic

Xaviez said:


> Along with this, I'd also appreciate an official response from @OrchestralTools regarding the coupons and their expiration time as asked previously by a couple of people.



I updated my post back on page 3 of this thread with the response I received from Tobias via OT's support email address. Here's a link to the updated post:

Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Pre-Order Started


----------



## Xaviez

WindcryMusic said:


> I updated my post back on page 3 of this thread with the response I received from Tobias via OT's support email address. Here's a link to the updated post:
> 
> Berlin Orchestra Inspire - Pre-Order Started


Thank you!


----------



## muziksculp

playz123 said:


> Pre release price is $370.00 CAN, so it's still a great deal for those in the US!



Yes, it is a great deal. I paid $293.94 USD.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

This is another library that I dont really NEED (as I have Albion 1, Albion ONE) but I want!!! I dont own ANY Orchestral Tools libraries yet (am planning on getting Berlin Woodwinds and possibly Berlin Brass) - and this looks like a great intro library to the world of Orchestral Tools. Plus, the vouchers I can use on Woodwinds and Brass...

my poor, poor mint.com account....


----------



## Vovique

Hat_Tricky said:


> This is another library that I dont really NEED (as I have Albion 1, Albion ONE) but I want!!!


I have two Symphobias, Orchestral Essentials, Albion I and Da Capo, but OT are in their own league, of which I have none so far. And Inspire sound has that undeniable charm to it... Just as Sonuscure Orchestra does)


----------



## Xaviez

I've heard that the Berlin brass library tops out at FF and doesn't go into the FFF territory that Ark 1 does, is this the case and if so, I guess I can expect the same to be true with Inspire? 
Asking because I've already got Albion one and am looking for something that has that extra bite like Ark does, don't want to buy another library that doesn't go all the way into FFF territory just yet.


----------



## Fer

Hi, a quick question, the solo flute and clarinet are from the main woodwinds collection or from the ww expansions?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Fer said:


> Hi, a quick question, the solo flute and clarinet are from the main woodwinds collection or from the ww expansions?


Good question. If I had to guess, I'd suggest they're from the main WW library. Pretty sure it says in the video that everything is recorded in position and the BWW solos expansion are recorded in the Teldex solo booth.

However, I don't know the source of samples for sure.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Is the music of the trailer produced using BOI ? 



Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## MisteR

Do the vouchers have an expiration date?


----------



## Vastman

MisteR said:


> Do the vouchers have an expiration date?


OT days they're still thinking about this issue


----------



## Nmargiotta

What timing!!! I was just laying out a mobile rig for on the go writing, this is the center piece for sure! Great work OT!! This + my new 13" mbp and a compact midi controller and I'm all set! So excited for this one.


----------



## tigersun

This is absolutely perfect timing for me, as I will soon be like 90% limited to my laptop for the next year. This will save me a lot of time figuring out how to slim down my libraries to get going on my laptop.


----------



## Voider

So do I understand that right, this is categorized in the area where the Albions, Cinesymphony Lite etc are? A whole entry orchestra for beginners but with a few solo instruments on top?


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Can you only get the vouchers if you preorder? Or if you buy it say, 2 months from now will you still get vouchers?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

SoNowWhat? said:


> Good question. If I had to guess, I'd suggest they're from the main WW library. Pretty sure it says in the video that everything is recorded in position and the BWW solos expansion are recorded in the Teldex solo booth.
> 
> However, I don't know the source of samples for sure.



They are from the Berlin Woodwinds Main Collection.

Best, Hendrik


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer

MisteR said:


> Do the vouchers have an expiration date?



There is no expiration date. What means anyway that we are legally bound to it for 3 years.


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hi Guys,

we are proud to present "The Great Zoo Breakout" by Benny Oschmann, a demo made exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire. 
Take an interesting look behind the scenes in Benny's DAW Cast!
Enjoy!


----------



## blougui

A question about Inspire : 1st chair don't come with no-vib/vibrato option ?
About 100€ voucher : it won't be possible to use it to purchase an Ark lib as they are at 599 without VAT ?
Thanx !


----------



## sostenuto

blougui said:


> A question about Inspire : 1st chair don't come with no-vib/vibrato option ?
> About 100€ voucher : it won't be possible to use it to purchase an Ark lib as they are at 599 without VAT ?
> Thanx !



Hope OT reviews Voucher numbers very carefully ... from BOTH sides ! 
About to launch acquisition of complete orchestral / cinematic libraries, and clever '599' choices are not amusing. OT's reasons are not unclear, but deliberately blocking choices like ARK libraries does not come across well on the 'serious consumer' side.


----------



## blougui

Sure it's not a good idea to buy a library because of a voucher offer but as it is proposed to be inticing...


----------



## Daisser

Ahh damn, I wish I could have a future road map for these VI releases. I was looking for exactly this but bought Symphobia instead at full price 3 weeks ago. I was looking for well done Multis for a sketching tool - this sounds great for that. Symphobia is still fantastic at this but this $300 price from OT... I might still bite here as I love BWW so well see.

Edit - I just came across the percussion emsemble patch in the demos - woaaaa awesome, and smart!!


----------



## sostenuto

Daisser said:


> Ahh damn, I wish I could have a future road map for these VI releases. I was looking for exactly this but bought Symphobia instead at full price 3 weeks ago. I was looking for well done Multis for a sketching tool - this sounds great for that. Symphobia is still fantastic at this but this $300 price from OT... I might still bite here as I love BWW so well see.



Hmmmm.... Posted re. complementary use with The Orchestra, and ProjectSAM libraries are a big unknown for me. The fact that you are still looking at OT_Inspire, after getting Symphobia, gets my attention !! Cost is high and was only considering Orchestral Essentials, at the moment. Dunno now .......


----------



## JW

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we are proud to present "The Great Zoo Breakout" by Benny Oschmann, a demo made exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire.
> Take an interesting look behind the scenes in Benny's DAW Cast!
> Enjoy!




Love Benny's work! Thanks for posting the DAW cast! Very impressive and sounds great! Looking forward to using Inspire.


----------



## Daisser

sostenuto said:


> Hmmmm.... Posted re. complementary use with The Orchestra, and ProjectSAM libraries are a big unknown for me. The fact that you are still looking at OT_Inspire, after getting Symphobia, gets my attention !! Cost is high and was only considering Orchestral Essentials, at the moment. Dunno now .......



I want to be careful not too talk too much about other libraries but I'll say this of OTs inspire - awesome percussion and the ensemble patch to me seems like an amazing gem. It's not just the aux sounds it's the drums as well. 

My music teacher constantly notes that I (and many composers) need to work on percussion. It's hard to create fluid lines as they are all different patches and I have to add them one by one. My piano training / experience doesn't help here (no drum player here). With this patch I could just mess around with it and create ideas that I wouldnt have thought of.


----------



## sostenuto

Daisser said:


> I want to be careful not too talk too much about other libraries but I'll say as one of OTs inspire - nice percussion and the ensemble patch to me seems like an amazing gem. It's not just the aux sounds it's the drums as well.
> 
> My music teacher constantly notes that I (and many composers) need to work on percussion. It's hard to create fluid lines as they are all different patches and I have to add them one by one. My piano training / experience doesn't help here (no drum player here). With this patch I could just mess around with it and create ideas that I wouldnt have thought of.



Cool and relevant comments for my situation. Lifetime pianist, organist, and percussion is just one of several orchestral challenges ... 
Great to hear that you see some potential with OT_Inspire. Timing and price point is good, especially providing time to work with new The Orchestra capabilities for another week or so, prior to Inspire intro date.

Many THX !  (edit) sent PM re. percussion ... )


----------



## I like music

I may have missed this, and really hoping someone can help. I'm not a mac guy, but have recently been given one as my only laptop. So the question is, if I purchased this, would a macbook pro with an i5 2.7ghz and 8gb RAM be able to run this? And does it require any other hardware, given that its just ... a laptop? Or could I just install, cubase, kontakt, inspire and be off?! Again, ignorant on these issues so any help huge for me!


----------



## Adam Takacs

I like music said:


> I may have missed this, and really hoping someone can help. I'm not a mac guy, but have recently been given one as my only laptop. So the question is, if I purchased this, would a macbook pro with an i5 2.7ghz and 8gb RAM be able to run this? And does it require any other hardware, given that its just ... a laptop? Or could I just install, cubase, kontakt, inspire and be off?! Again, ignorant on these issues so any help huge for me!




I guess your macbook pro is able to run this library very well.
Everything you need: Your laptop, Cubase, the free Kontakt Player and Inspire


----------



## OrchestralTools

tadam said:


> I guess your macbook pro is able to run this library very well.
> Everything you need: Your laptop, Cubase, the free Kontakt Player and Inspire


Hi guys, yes that is correct. On a i5 MacBook with 8GB RAM Inspire will perform very well!


----------



## I like music

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi guys, yes that is correct. On a i5 MacBook with 8GB RAM Inspire will perform very well!


Thank you both for your swift response! Great to hear!!! Quick question to add (last one I promise) - in terms of licensing, if I wanted to move from one laptop to another, how does that work? Possible and easy to do, lets say, if I get a new machine?


----------



## Adam Takacs

I like music said:


> Thank you both for your swift response! Great to hear!!! Quick question to add (last one I promise) - in terms of licensing, if I wanted to move from one laptop to another, how does that work? Possible and easy to do, lets say, if I get a new machine?



I don't know what to do in case, you sell your machine, I think it should be reported to the company, (Orchestral Tools, NI)
but here are some information about licensing OT Libraries:

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_additional_licenses.html


----------



## I like music

tadam said:


> I don't know what to do in case, you sell your machine, I think it should be reported to the company, (Orchestral Tools, NI)
> but here are some information about licensing OT Libraries:
> 
> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_additional_licenses.html


Very helpful Tadam, thanks!


----------



## Adam Takacs

I like music said:


> Very helpful Tadam, thanks!



You are welcome


----------



## muziksculp

More BOI demos would be appreciated, while we wait for the official release. 

Thanks.


----------



## ctsai89

nice try! but Andy Blaney - Benny > this first demo. lol just kidding both are good.


----------



## galactic orange

I've got my finger on the pre-order button, if such a thing exists. But I'd like to hear a few more demos first.


----------



## Luke W

galactic orange said:


> I've got my finger on the pre-order button, if such a thing exists. But I'd like to hear a few more demos first.


Same here.


----------



## Voider

Me too. :D


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hey Folks,

here a new demo made exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire. 
Enjoy "Road to Olympus" by Snorre Tidemand.
Also enjoy Snorre's DAW Cast!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Wonderful composition, and what a sound !

Snorre is really a master. Absolutely love his orchestrations. Well done !


----------



## ctsai89

By having some very important wind instruments as soloes, this library has set itself apart and better than Albion ONE.


----------



## artomatic

Hmmm... Looking like "Add to Cart" is inevitable. Glorious demo by Snorre!


----------



## Daisser

Although I definitely have enough orchestral patches to cover what this does, the OT sound and price probably make a buyer out of me. If I do get it it would be the first time I buy a library before it's out and can hear user reviews - breaking my number 1 rule of technology.


----------



## sostenuto

Daisser said:


> Although I definitely have enough orchestral patches to cover what this does, the OT sound and price probably make a buyer out of me. If I do get it it would be the first time I buy a library before it's out and can hear user reviews - breaking my number 1 rule of technology.



Likely will as well, BUT usd 293.63 is NOT such a big deal as $249. euro !! Waitin to last minute and watchin Xchg rate.


----------



## Neifion

I'm wondering how well this library will do with softer material; something more contemplative and not so bombastic, like Thomas Newman-ish? Would love to hear such a demo.


----------



## MarcusD

Well, looks like I'm eating tinned beans for a month. Better not tell the other half... It's hard work trying to justify why I need to spend more money on software. 

P.S Pre-Ordered


----------



## Voider

Neifion said:


> I'm wondering how well this library will do with softer material; something more contemplative and not so bombastic, like Thomas Newman-ish? Would love to hear such a demo.



I think it can't, Metropolis Ark is more headed into this FFF area for big trailers.


----------



## ysnyvz

Voider said:


> I think it can't, Metropolis Ark is more headed into this FFF area for big trailers.


Are you trying to answer or confuse him?


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Neifion said:


> I'm wondering how well this library will do with softer material; something more contemplative and not so bombastic, like Thomas Newman-ish? Would love to hear such a demo.



It can, it's a very versatile set of tools with a low footprint.


----------



## Voider

Didn't they say this library contains all basic essentials from Metropolis Ark? (Like Cinesamples created Cinesymphony Lite by taking essentials from their core libraries into one entry library)

All reviewers (of Ark) I heard so far said it is less usable for typical scoring and soft things and more usable for the big epic stuff and I've not heard any demo yet that really is softer and calmer.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

I believe most if not all of the sounds are from The Berlin series, not either of the Arks.
Ark 2 btw is specifically designed for softer scoring.


----------



## Voider

Oh okay then I failed, you're right it says berlin series in the #1 post. 
That actually makes me very curious for a softer demo too. 

"All instruments of Berlin Orchestra Inspire are recorded at their natural seating positions;"

Does that mean that they already come panned, or does it just affect the sound due to distance to the microphone?


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Voider said:


> Oh okay then I failed, you're right it says berlin series in the #1 post.
> That actually makes me very curious for a softer demo too.
> 
> "All instruments of Berlin Orchestra Inspire are recorded at their natural seating positions;"
> 
> Does that mean that they already come panned, or does it just affect the sound due to distance to the microphone?



Pre panned and only One stereo mix of the mics.


----------



## Voider

So I guess it would sound weird to bring a section that is hard panned left back into the middle for a solo part in different context ?


----------



## Craig Sharmat

i doubt anything is hard panned, it depends how anal you are, I am probably fine with it but I'm a write it and move on kind of composer most of the time.


----------



## Voider

I as well would like to hear a demo in a big epic hybrid composition. I'm curious what the next days until release will bring us regarding demos.


----------



## JohnBMears

Voider said:


> I as well would like to hear a demo in a big epic hybrid composition. I'm curious what the next days until release will bring us regarding demos.



I wouldn't think this would even be the type of library to do epic hybrid. I mean, of course layering up numerous patches will give big textures, but the numbers of Berlin Strings is 8,6,5,5,4. That's pretty mild in size compared to Met Ark, Hollywood Orch, Majestica, Albion One, etc. Berlin Brass also only uses 4,3,3,1, which is smaller than epic brass libraries. I am not sure if the woodwinds in BOI are from the sections or solos of BWW, but that is not the stuff needed in epic stuff as well. I'd just say this library is not filling the void of Epic/Hybrid stuff, plenty of that already out there.


----------



## bigcat1969

Listen to the 26 minute screencast. Fairly obvious this is roughly pp to f. Not mf to ffff like Ark 1. Berlin is purposefully smaller. It is meant for orchestral composers not EPIC film score writers.


----------



## galactic orange

bigcat1969 said:


> Listen to the 26 minute screencast. Fairly obvious this is roughly pp to f. Not mf to ffff like Ark 1. Berlin is purposefully smaller. It is meant for orchestral composers not EPIC film score writers.


26 min screencast, you say? Links or it didn't happen. 

EDIT: realized I've watched this already! good stuff (long weekend)


----------



## sostenuto

galactic orange said:


> 26 min screencast, you say? Links or it didn't happen.



http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_orchestra_inspire.php

Right side of page just above 'NEWSLETTER' logo ................


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> Listen to the 26 minute screencast. Fairly obvious this is roughly pp to f. Not mf to ffff like Ark 1. Berlin is purposefully smaller. It is meant for orchestral composers not EPIC film score writers.



Hey bc ... still feeling really good about BOI, right .... Now having The Orchestra, BOI is planned, but that means passing on Albion ONE or couple EVOs. 

 just chekkin


----------



## bigcat1969

I've preordered. I believe it is a better sound than anything I own. I believe it is a better sound than anything in a comparable price range. Of course this is only based on demos and reviews of the fuller Berlin sections.

It is however very limited in articulations and solo instruments. Also a single mic position would usually be considered a negative as would be a lack of a dry mic position. Right now my focus is on attempting to learn how to compose basic but original melodies and add harmony and eventually basic orchestration. I think this fits this purpose well as for basic composition, sustains / legato and limited shorts are all that are really needed. Also what I perceive as its simplicity and even its limitations may help me as I often get lost in the clutter of all the instruments and their articulations and sometimes I get confused. I am assuming that the patches and single mic position will work well together and not require EQing, virtual placement or really anything else. Just choose your instruments and write.

More advanced composition and orchestration may require more instruments, articuation, mics, etc... however and I don't know what level you are working at and your needs. I also don't know how well it will blend with other virtual instruments.

The 26 minute video is on the front page of this thread.


----------



## galactic orange

sostenuto said:


> http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_orchestra_inspire.php
> 
> Right side of page just above 'NEWSLETTER' logo ................


Right! I already watched this and forgot that it was that long. Thanks!


----------



## Voider

bigcat1969 said:


> Listen to the 26 minute screencast. Fairly obvious this is roughly pp to f. Not mf to ffff like Ark 1. Berlin is purposefully smaller. It is meant for orchestral composers not EPIC film score writers.



I'm sure it could, regarding the first screencast. Also it's not that epic hybrid music is done by an orchestra alone, the punch can be on the other side of electronic instruments - would nice to hear that in context.


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> I've preordered. I believe it is a better sound than anything I own. I believe it is a better sound than anything in a comparable price range. Of course this is only based on demos and reviews of the fuller Berlin sections.
> (Reply edit) ..... por favor
> It is however very limited in articulations and solo instruments. Also a single mic position would usually be considered a negative as would be a lack of a dry mic position. I am assuming that the patches and single mic position will work well together and not require EQing, virtual placement or really anything else. Just choose your instruments and write.



Gonna get it too ... not pleased with usd cost (PP) 294. Actual xchg rate is 284. Oh well ...


----------



## MarcusD

UK Total + VAT comes to £275.85 or €298.80 if anyone's wondering.


----------



## artomatic

Pulled the trigger. Dang it!


----------



## robgb

Not feeling it. Grown weary of combined instrument libraries.


----------



## JonSolo

Still trying to decide as well. I already have Berlin Woodwinds, and was intending on getting Berlin Brass. But the idea of a small footprint orchestra is very attractive. Given that I own 24,631 string libraries I have not had a reason to get interested in Berlin Strings.

Portable. That may be the biggest selling (buying) point for me.


----------



## Syneast

Damn it, it never ends. I told myself no more ensemble libraries, and then this happens. Initially I wasn't interested because I figured it was just another Albion clone. Then I watched the walkthrough and I am starting to change my mind.

Albion 1 is 26.6 GB and still lacks traditional percussion and solo stuff. This kind of content at 9.3 GB is insane. I imagine one could get pretty far with only Inspire installed on the hard drive, which seems to be the aim. Solo instruments are a nice bonus. They can add interest and help disguise the fact that you're working with an ensemble library. I used to like this about EWQLSO.

And that Teldex sound. This is probably the most focused, open and "separate" sounding ensemble library I've heard.

The only thing I would be seriously missing if this was my only library, I think, would be FX for the sections, like brass rips and woodwind runs. So, still need a second library for that.

Would also like to hear a softer demo before any trigger is pulled.

Question is, do I really want to be introduced to Orchestral Tools as a hobbyist?


----------



## sostenuto

.... with recent TO purchase ... 'do I really want to be introduced to BOI as a hobbyist?' 
NO sarcasm ! Opposite boats ... I guess .....


----------



## Craig Sharmat

Syneast said:


> Damn it, it never ends. I told myself no more ensemble libraries, and then this happens. Initially I wasn't interested because I figured it was just another Albion clone. Then I watched the walkthrough and I am starting to change my mind.
> 
> Albion 1 is 26.6 GB and still lacks traditional percussion and solo stuff. This kind of content at 9.3 GB is insane. I imagine one could get pretty far with only Inspire installed on the hard drive, which seems to be the aim. Solo instruments are a nice bonus. They can add interest and help disguise the fact that you're working with an ensemble library. I used to like this about EWQLSO.
> 
> And that Teldex sound. This is probably the most focused, open and "separate" sounding ensemble library I've heard.
> 
> The only thing I would be seriously missing if this was my only library, I think, would be FX for the sections, like brass rips and woodwind runs. So, still need a second library for that.
> 
> Would also like to hear a softer demo before any trigger is pulled.
> 
> Question is, do I really want to be introduced to Orchestral Tools as a hobbyist?



I try to think of myself as a hobbyist whenever I can so I can enjoy the process, that's my little head game. There are fx but they are full orchestral fx, most are focused on strings, a few have brass being mostly featured, it is not a huge supply but you can do some damage with them. I am actually finding it a nice supplement to "The Orchestra" because I can still paint in broad strokes but have a bit more detail and better sound with "Inspire" without having to call up a ton of patches. The other reason I'm going to Inspire to blend is because it is new but I like the work flow so far. As far as a laptop situation i'm not sure how people are getting along with "The Orchestra" on a lap top but my computer is not a huge fan.


----------



## StillLife

Does Inspire come with NKS-support? Can I browse patches and control them with my KK S66-keyboard?


----------



## Adam Takacs

StillLife said:


> Does Inspire come with NKS-support? Can I browse patches and control them with my KK S66-keyboard?



Infos about NKS support

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_collections_faq.html


----------



## StillLife

Thanks, Tadam. Read it and it's a pitty. It seems that OT is downplaying NKS. Komplete Kontrol is also very customizable and NKS also has great use in browsing patches. Many 3rd party developers have recognized that and it has highly benefitted my workflow. Stating that it 'only serves those with Komplete Kontrol', as OT does on its FAQ, not only rules out the vast amount of Maschine users, but is also a very strange argument. Even when it 'only' benefits one type of users, that doesn't mean that it will be a disadvantage to the other users. Why such negative argumentation? Maybe there is bad blood between OT and NI?


----------



## Adam Takacs

I don't see such negative connections. OT developed its own engine and as I see, CAPSULE provides extremely efficient workflow.


----------



## OT_Tobias

Hi folks,
definitely no negative connections. It is simply that implementing NKS would severely break Capsule and supporting it would mean a total re-write (which by the way I have publicly said on several occasions, so nothing new here. This has been the case since day 1 of NKS).
It is correct that Maschine also uses NKS, but so far we have not had a single Maschine user approach us 
On the contrary - people constantly request supporting light guides etc and then are disappointed when they learn that they'd need a Komplete Kontrol keyboard for that to work in the first place.
We definitely have not forgotten about NKS, but at present it is not something we can do without breaking existing functionality.
best
Tobias
OT Support


----------



## StillLife

Thank you Tobias, that clears it up! I am newly interested in OT (since you announced Inspire), so I've missed earlier comments about NKS. I now understand that Capsule is great in its own right and that it wouldn't match with NKS. Just a pitty for users like me, who dislike to switch between control schemes, even when both are great. Maybe some time in the future...
Thanks again.

p.s.: just from a p.r.-perspective: maybe you should consider adding the explanation about NKS-support breaking Capsule to ypur FAQ, to avoid negative connotations like I had.


----------



## procreative

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> definitely no negative connections. It is simply that implementing NKS would severely break Capsule and supporting it would mean a total re-write (which by the way I have publicly said on several occasions, so nothing new here. This has been the case since day 1 of NKS).
> It is correct that Maschine also uses NKS, but so far we have not had a single Maschine user approach us
> On the contrary - people constantly request supporting light guides etc and then are disappointed when they learn that they'd need a Komplete Kontrol keyboard for that to work in the first place.
> We definitely have not forgotten about NKS, but at present it is not something we can do without breaking existing functionality.
> best
> Tobias
> OT Support



I have to say the bigger flaw for me with your instruments is customising control of some parameters, for instance its hard to unify controls for things like Vibrato and Portamento as your have not made tham automateable in the GUI.

In First Chairs the Alternative Transition (or Portamento) is only accessible via CC in the Capsule version when most other libraries trigger this by velocity. It means you need to load a Legato patch separately for more control.

I hope one day you will implement what some other developers do in providing options to choose the trigger method.


----------



## OT_Tobias

Hi procreative,

of course vibrato etc are automatable! You can assign a CC (and often a keyswitch) for everything in the Controller Table (alt-click on the item to be taken directly to the relevant entry in the Controller Table).

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Satorious

Can I ask if the library is for Full Kontakt 5.5.1 or 5.6.8? The website says one thing (5.6.8), but the manual says another (5.5.1 - fingers crossed so I don't need to update).


----------



## dcoscina

Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## muziksculp

Some additional audio demos before Friday the 14th would be very cool.


----------



## jcrosby

Satorious said:


> Can I ask if the library is for Full Kontakt 5.5.1 or 5.6.8? The website says one thing (5.6.8), but the manual says another (5.5.1 - fingers crossed so I don't need to update).



I'd imagine it's 5.6.8 as Ark 1 and 2 still say 5.5.1. 
I feel your pain... Anything beyond 5.5.2 is road I've avoided going down myself, and don't plan to until NI gets their $h!t together...


----------



## OT_Tobias

Hi!

Yes, it is 5.6.8. The reason is that NI flatly refuses to encode any new collections in any earlier version. I'm afraid there is nothing we can do here. We tried, believe me...

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Brian2112

Ordered my inspire today. Can't wait until the 14th.

Haven't had any real issues with Kontakt 5.6.8 on Windows 10 other than they took away the ability to add non-player libraries (which apparently was against the EULA anyway). All that would be fine if the "Favorite Locations" in the browser was not limited to ten slots and the quick load menu worked worth a shit (like updating folder contents and eliminating the scrolling bugs).

Thankfully, BOI is player compatible so it won't be an issue.


----------



## Satorious

I suspected that would be the case, but thanks for confirming. Will give K5.6.8 a whirl on my test machine before taking the plunge.


----------



## Daisser

Pulled the trigger! I will be out with friends on Friday after work and have to wait until Sat to play with it though!


----------



## Luke W

Pre-ordered.


----------



## PeterN

Luke W said:


> Pre-ordered.



Yea, did it too. That bloody demo song did the hypnosis. Now its like waiting for Santa Claus as a kid.


----------



## bigcat1969

5.6.8 sigh... I've been avoiding that. Ah well some naughty feline (mentioning no names), just had to delete a rogue nicnt file pointing to his own instruments in preparation. Files and Quickload here I come. This better be good Berlin!


----------



## dcoscina

Is it Friday yet??


----------



## bap_la_so_1

very tempting...
i have Hollywood orchestra, but this sounds awesome
what should i do??????????


----------



## ctsai89

bap_la_so_1 said:


> very tempting...
> i have Hollywood orchestra, but this sounds awesome
> what should i do??????????



buy it while it's on sale? lol


----------



## artomatic

bap_la_so_1 said:


> what should i do??????????



Pull the trigger and have a blast over the weekend (or longer). Life's too short!


----------



## MarcusD

Well, I know what most of us will be doing this weekend.


----------



## Daisser

bap_la_so_1 said:


> very tempting...
> i have Hollywood orchestra, but this sounds awesome
> what should i do??????????



I resolve my VST purchases with 2 considerations generally

1 - Do I need this for a project / does it add value at its price point for me? In this case I say most definitely yes for me as you get a suprisingly filling taste of 2-3k worth of libraries for $300 USD from a company that makes some of the best samples.

2- Can I make this purchase without going into debt, and with continuing to save at my target rate for retirement? For me this is a yes at this time. This rule also help prevent buyers remorse because even if the library is no good I spent money that was 'life' money anway, no different from an over the top bar night, or an unexpected bill.

In the end I bought it as 1 an 2 were met, and I hope a view into how I decide helps you.


----------



## sostenuto

Daisser said:


> I resolve my VST purchases with 2 considerations generally
> 
> 1 - Do I need this for a project / does it add value at its price point for me? In this case I say most definitely yes for me as you get a suprisingly filling taste of 2-3k worth of libraries for $300 USD from a company that makes some of the best samples.
> 
> 2- Can I make this purchase without going into debt, and with continuing to save at my target rate for retirement? For me this is a yes at this time. This rule also help prevent buyers remorse because even if the library is no good I spent money that was 'life' money anway, no different from an over the top bar night, or an unexpected bill.
> 
> In the end I bought it as 1 an 2 were met, and I hope a view into how I decide helps you.



Heh heh ..... central a/c quit late Fri afternoon of 4th-of July, 4-day holiday weekend. Local temps > 112*F. Finally fixed 5-days later!  Could purchase BOI for several here with the bill amount .....

Still considering a leap on Friday


----------



## PeterN

Daisser said:


> I resolve my VST purchases with 2 considerations generally
> 
> 1 - Do I need this for a project / does it add value at its price point for me? In this case I say most definitely yes for me as you get a suprisingly filling taste of 2-3k worth of libraries for $300 USD from a company that makes some of the best samples.
> 
> 2- Can I make this purchase without going into debt, and with continuing to save at my target rate for retirement? For me this is a yes at this time. This rule also help prevent buyers remorse because even if the library is no good I spent money that was 'life' money anway, no different from an over the top bar night, or an unexpected bill.
> 
> In the end I bought it as 1 an 2 were met, and I hope a view into how I decide helps you.



If I had not bought it, after being hypnotized by the demo song, reading your point 1 would probably had done the job. 

This is clearly a dangerous forum for anyone on a budget.


----------



## Syneast

Trying to decide if I should buy or not. I spent some time recreating the Benny Oschmann demo using only Albion 1 as far as possible. I had to borrow a string tremolo from CS2, some percussion from TS1, harp from EWQLSO and the free Piano in 162 for piano.

Here it is in case someone is interested: http://lantismedia.x10host.com/boi_daw_cast_benny_oschmann_(albion_test).mp3

I tried to keep it as light and fast as possible so I used only the default mic position for everything and didn't do any processing, except for using eq to fake brass mutes. Everything else is straight out of the box. My Windows 7 machine with Reaper used 8.03 GB for this song. That's a no go on an 8 GB laptop. So, even though I can make something close (although a little messier sounding) with Albion, Berlin Orchestra Inspire supposedly gives me the added value of being able to do something like this on a cheap laptop. I am tempted to buy now.

@OT_Tobias, if sharing my recreation of Oschmann's demo is not okay, let me know and I'll take it down as soon as I can.


----------



## JohnBMears

Syneast said:


> Trying to decide if I should buy or not. I spent some time recreating the Benny Oschmann demo using only Albion 1 as far as possible. I had to borrow a string tremolo from CS2, some percussion from TS1, harp from EWQLSO and the free Piano in 162 for piano.
> 
> Here it is in case someone is interested: http://lantismedia.x10host.com/boi_daw_cast_benny_oschmann_(albion_test).mp3
> 
> I tried to keep it as light and fast as possible so I used only the default mic position for everything and didn't do any processing, except for using eq to fake brass mutes. Everything else is straight out of the box. My Windows 7 machine with Reaper used 8.03 GB for this song. That's a no go on an 8 GB laptop. So, even though I can make something close (although a little messier sounding) with Albion, Berlin Orchestra Inspire supposedly gives me the added value of being able to do something like this on a cheap laptop. I am tempted to buy now.
> 
> @OT_Tobias, if sharing my recreation of Oschmann's demo is not okay, let me know and I'll take it down as soon as I can.



There is no extra reverb on that? Wow, coming from Hollywood Orchestra, I first found OT to be wetter than I wish it did back when I bought MetArk, but now hearing Air Lyndhurst, wow that really is a wet wet sound. (I've never gotten and Spitfire stuff), it sounds good, but certainly is a far distance from Hollywood in the ambience department.

In other new, I wish stereo mixes of Berlin Brass could be available to owners of BB. I like the sound of BOI and it could save a great deal of RAM if mic mixes for BB were available (they are for BWW).


----------



## MillsMixx

With Orchestral Tools I've tried to save email information on their offers. 

Looking back on history discounts I was noticing their *Monumental Deal Black Friday Offer* "_for the 1st time in history_" last year on *Ark 1* was 399 down from 549 euro. A great deal but I got it even cheaper at intro price of *349
*
My biggest regret was not jumping on *Ark 2* when it was offered at intro price of 399 instead of 599 plus an extra 50 voucher as an owner of Ark 1 that would have saved me 250 total! I just wasn't into it at the time after buying a bunch of Spitfire stuff...but now wish I would have after seeing a few more walkthoughs. I didn't really pay attention to it's choirs which sound great in the library and i kick myself for not grabbing it.

The intro price is the best time to buy for sure and I'll probably grab Inspire so I don't have those same regrets later. I'm sure we'll see a lot of walkthoughs later and go _"damn, I wish I would have grabbed that._" if not.


----------



## GonzoFB

MillsMixx said:


> With Orchestral Tools I've tried to save email information on their offers.
> 
> Looking back on history discounts I was noticing their *Monumental Deal Black Friday Offer* "_for the 1st time in history_" last year on *Ark 1* was 399 down from 549 euro. A great deal but I got it even cheaper at intro price of *349
> *
> My biggest regret was not jumping on *Ark 2* when it was offered at intro price of 399 instead of 599 plus an extra 50 voucher as an owner of Ark 1 that would have saved me 250 total! I just wasn't into it at the time after buying a bunch of Spitfire stuff...but now wish I would have after seeing a few more walkthoughs. I didn't really pay attention to it's choirs which sound great in the library and i kick myself for not grabbing it.
> 
> The intro price is the best time to buy for sure and I'll probably grab Inspire so I don't have those same regrets later. I'm sure we'll see a lot of walkthoughs later and go _"damn, I wish I would have grabbed that._" if not.



My reasons for puchasing it mirror yours precisely. Also the advantage it offers for learning and it's use on a mobile setup.

I'm hoping that this years Black Friday will offer a chance to grab Ark 2 and hopefully perhaps one more products from OT.


----------



## JonSolo

Dang. I folded. Pre-ordered. It looks like exactly what I need for on-the-go.


----------



## muziksculp

JonSolo said:


> Dang. I folded. Pre-ordered. It looks like exactly what I need for on-the-go.



Congratulations ! 

After watching the BOI walkthrough video, I feel that this library is much more than just an on-the-go kind of library, it offers a lot of very good sounding, and useful content that would allow it to be used for serious productions that do not require some the niche/more sophisticated articulations.


----------



## sostenuto

muziksculp said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> After watching the BOI walkthrough video, I feel that this library is much more than just an on-the-go kind of library, it offers a lot of very good sounding, and useful content that would allow it to be used for serious productions that do not require some the niche/more sophisticated articulations.



Real toughy as this can run on (3) current desktop PC(s) for ~usd $295. Really prefer Albion ONE, but bite into another usd 300 for need ram ... *Hate *making decision based on hardware !


----------



## bigcat1969

More ram will help in about every production you do though. So in a way it isn't just about this decision but improving your abilities to use many libraries and consider future libraries. When I went from 4 to 16 it was night and day.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

I wonder if OT can comment on if the 2 vouchers will still be given out even if you buy the library after the intro sale is over? Seems like a nice thing to keep for people who discover OT later on! I'm personally hoping they keep it since I doubt I will have the funds to get it before friday...and I'd definetely use those vouchers then on future purchases (ArK I and II, Berlin Woodwinds.....etc)

My poor wallet...


----------



## JonSolo

I have Albion One (I) (and II and V and LCO and BHCT). I also have Berlin Woodwinds. Add to that all the EWQL (I own Platinum versions, not CC), Musical Sampling stuff, CSS, 8DIO, etc. etc. and you begin to understand my deduction as to the "on-the-go" version versus "don't buy this".

My real pull was that I now have $100 toward Berlin Brass, and a "to-go" library.

As to this vs Albion One, I see the possibility of them complementing one another. AO has NO solo instruments. This does. AO has an incredible side library with Brunel Loops and Steam patches that this does not have. Get this while it is on sale. Save for Albion One.

I am a madman. Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> More ram will help in about every production you do though. So in a way it isn't just about this decision but improving your abilities to use many libraries and consider future libraries. When I went from 4 to 16 it was night and day.



(3) Win10 Pro Desktop PC)s going from 8Gb. Cannot undo earlier choices using 4Gb sticks, so ram gets shuffled and main DAW gets (4) new 8Gb sticks at ~ usd 300. You're correct, just unexpected hardware $$ on top of software ..


----------



## bap_la_so_1

Shiet
I put off the the choirs and juggernaut and pull the trigger on this
Swear to god i will never buy amy other orchestral lib
Jajajjajajaja


----------



## dpasdernick

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Shiet
> I put off the the choirs and juggernaut and pull the trigger on this
> Swear to god i will never buy amy other orchestral lib
> Jajajjajajaja




I caved too... More money than brains here but ya can't take it with ya...


----------



## dpasdernick

sostenuto said:


> Real toughy as this can run on (3) current desktop PC(s) for ~usd $295. Really prefer Albion ONE, but bite into another usd 300 for need ram ... *Hate *making decision based on hardware !



I have the original Albion (didn't upgrade it) and I simply can't figure out why it sounds so "meh" to me. There's something weird where i can't get a decent rhythmic string part with the shorts but the the same keyboard and playing style and articulation with East West gold sounds great.

I wish Spitfire would allow us to resell. I'd cut you a screaming deal...  

Buy Inspire. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## bigcat1969

I hope it is awesome. I guess we find out in about 48 hours.


----------



## bap_la_so_1

Wish they included harpsichord and organ
It would .... complete me


----------



## bigcat1969

Nah they would eat up too much of the purposely limited size of Inspire. I wish they had dumped the piano in favor of more solo instruments. 
Dunno what you have already but there are pretty decent Kontakt Harpsichords and Organs for free.


----------



## galactic orange

Can someone from Orchestral Tools confirm what time the pre-order pricing will change to the normal pricing? I'm trying to get the cash into my account and order before the change. I assume we've got until the end of the day 13th/midnight on the 14th. Is this correct?


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Yeah I'm curious as to the exact cutoff time as well - I'm scrambling to get money in the bank to be able to purchase later today (in the US, where i'm 6 hours behind Germany)


----------



## Syneast

As for comparing Inspire to Albion One, Inspire is 9.3 GB while Albion is 53.3 GB. While Albion is a great sketching library, it's still as large as a full orchestral library. I'd say the main selling point of Inspire is it's small size.


----------



## PeterN

Syneast said:


> As for comparing Inspire to Albion One, Inspire is 9.3 GB while Albion is 53.3 GB. While Albion is a great sketching library, it's still as large as a full orchestral library. I'd say the main selling point of Inspire is it's small size.



If Albion One is the only library the OT Inspire keeps being compared with, its probably about time someone came out with a library like this. Hope thr OT team did their job well, while having this in mind, then something really nice can be expected. Judging by the enthusiasm maybe some other companies could pull out a third one.


----------



## Steve Martin

I really like the demo music for this library. With Cinematic Studio Strings, the music demo's created by Alex were also able to be downloaded as midi files so you could load and play. Would OT and the composers of them, possibly consider releasing their music as midi files and pre sets also?
Thanks,

Steve M


----------



## Syneast

Balefire said:


> In terms of purpose it's also comparable to CineSymphony Lite, a major difference being that in CineSymphony Lite you can edit the ensemble patches and solo the instruments. Another major difference is that, from what I've heard so far, Inspire sounds better.


Another major difference is that Inspire has lots of legato and solo instruments. And wind trills.


----------



## bigcat1969

I overthink we are overthinking this. As best I can tell there are two great modern virtual orchestras available, Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and Orchestral Tools Berlin. Spitfire is the best Britain can offer while Berlin is the best Germany can offer. SSO is bigger and more soundtrackal, OTB is smaller (not Ark Lite) and more detailed and more classical. Look at the halls. 
If SSO:Awaken came out with basic articulations in sections and some solo instruments at $300, then we would have a fight of sketching / beginning orchestras. They haven't and Inspire is the winner by default. Albion isn't SSO lite and no other lite orchestra can match the sound of Inspire. So buy Inspire or not for the Berlin sound.


----------



## markleake

bigcat1969 said:


> I overthink we are overthinking this. As best I can tell there are two great modern virtual orchestras available, Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and Orchestral Tools Berlin. Spitfire is the best Britain can offer while Berlin is the best Germany can offer. SSO is bigger and more soundtrackal, OTB is smaller (not Ark Lite) and more detailed and more classical. Look at the halls.


While I wouldn't want to mention other libraries in OT's own thread, I think you may be missing a few significant other libraries when making this comment. There certainly are other "great modern" libraries out there, although I'd agree that OT is right up there.


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hi Guys,

enjoy our new Berlin Orchestra Inspire video!
Sascha Knorr composed the music for our Berlin Orchestra Inspire Trailer exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire.
In this video Sascha gives an interesting insight into his production process.
Watch the music grow, track by track.


----------



## lucor

Is it christmas already? Sascha Knorr, Andy Blaney and Thomas Bergersen to me are the kings of midi mockups, so getting a glimpse at Sascha's process is invaluable. Thanks!!


----------



## JW

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> enjoy our new Berlin Orchestra Inspire video!
> Sascha Knorr composed the music for our Berlin Orchestra Inspire Trailer exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire.
> In this video Sascha gives an interesting insight into his production process.
> Watch the music grow, track by track.



Great video showing Sascha composing using BOI. Thx for posting this, OT!


----------



## MarcusD

Library sounds fantastic, great video.

Anyone else like his colour scheme for Cubase?, very much like to know what the appearance settings are!


----------



## galactic orange

Pre-ordered! With my luck, the download of BOI will probably be available within minutes of my heading out to work. Looking forward to digging into it this weekend.


----------



## C-Wave

MillsMixx said:


> My biggest regret was not jumping on *Ark 2* when it was offered at intro price of 399 instead of 599 plus an extra 50 voucher as an owner of Ark 1 that would have saved me 250 total.


Actually it was 399 INCLUDING the extra 50 voucher.


----------



## OT_Tobias

No, it was 399 minus the 50€ MA1 voucher.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> I overthink we are overthinking this. As best I can tell there are two great modern virtual orchestras available, Spitfire Symphony Orchestra and Orchestral Tools Berlin. Spitfire is the best Britain can offer while Berlin is the best Germany can offer. SSO is bigger and more soundtrackal, OTB is smaller (not Ark Lite) and more detailed and more classical. Look at the halls.
> If SSO:Awaken came out with basic articulations in sections and some solo instruments at $300, then we would have a fight of sketching / beginning orchestras. They haven't and Inspire is the winner by default. Albion isn't SSO lite and no other lite orchestra can match the sound of Inspire. So buy Inspire or not for the Berlin sound.



Somewhat understand BOI offering. Really hopeful Percussion is well-matched to remaining content, otherwise another chunk of cash will be needed. Kinda a crap shoot, as alternate choice demands way more new ram (16Gb+). Video helps. 

It's pay to play time !!


----------



## C-Wave

OT_Tobias said:


> No, it was 399 minus the 50€ MA1 voucher.
> 
> best
> 
> Tobias
> OT Support


Yes, I stand corrected, from my invoice:

*METROPOLIS ARK 2 - Pre Order* ( 0026 )
1 x €399.00 = €399.00
Subtotal: €399.00
Tax (): €0.00

Discount (MA1 Loyalty Voucher): -€50.00
Order Total: €349.00


----------



## The Darris

How much RAM is needed with everything loaded?


----------



## Syneast

I have poor impulse control. Just pre-ordered. This will be an interesting weekend for sure.


----------



## galactic orange

Well, it's the 14th Berlin time already. The pre-order deal is still shown on OT's website, so maybe there's still one more day to go? I'm often not very clear whether the given date for these kinds of sales is "exclusive" or "inclusive", meaning the change happens at the start of the 14th in this case or the end. But on the website it says "Release Date: July 14" so it should be out any time, no?

I really look forward to sketching with this and then combining with Ark1, Ark 2, and BWW. With the vouchers it's inevitable that I'll be adding more OT libraries. But the great thing is that I can use BOI at work on my 2009 MBP with 8GB RAM (really stretching out the usage of that one!).


----------



## synergy543

OrchestralTools said:


> In this video Sascha gives an interesting insight into his production process.


Gotta love the Lexicon 480 Larc and the lunch box! Classy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agarner32

Damn, I accidentally hit the buy button for OT Inspire. What a klutz I am.


----------



## dpasdernick

agarner32 said:


> Damn, I accidentally hit the buy button for OT Inspire. What a klutz I am.



There must be something going around. I did the same this a few days ago...


----------



## wbacer

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> enjoy our new Berlin Orchestra Inspire video!
> Sascha Knorr composed the music for our Berlin Orchestra Inspire Trailer exclusively with Berlin Orchestra Inspire.
> In this video Sascha gives an interesting insight into his production process.
> Watch the music grow, track by track.



What I really like in this video is the simplicity of Sascha's Cubase setup.
He's only using 5 instances of Kontakt with embedded midi tracks. 
Full Orchestra, Strings, Brass, Woods and Percussion.
No VEPro, no 2,000 tracks linked to 30 different libraries, just simple to set up and ready to compose. 
I love VEPro and there are definite advantages to large multi library templates but we all know that they are a pain in the ass to set up and maintain. I can really see getting a lot of mileage out of using just this library and if you want to expand and add instruments from other libraries, that's also an option.


----------



## Xaviez

Nooo, still waiting for a money transfer that will hit my account today, I hope I don't miss out on the intro price because they are late!


----------



## galactic orange

Xaviez said:


> Nooo, still waiting for a money transfer that will hit my account today, I hope I don't miss out on the intro price because they are late!



EDIT: Time mistake corrected!

I'm well aware of the frustration and anxiety associated with getting money into an account in time. It's no fun. I miss out on sales sometimes because of it. I was lucky to get in on this one. Hope you do too.


----------



## Xaviez

galactic orange said:


> It's less than 3 hours until the 14th in Berlin. But if they are waiting for the 13th to finish everywhere (Hawaii) then you'd have some extra time. It all depends.
> 
> I'm well aware of the frustration and anxiety associated with getting money into an account in time. It's no fun. I miss out on sales sometimes because of it. I was lucky to get in on this one. Hope you do too.


It has been the 14th in Berlin for 9h 15min already :D
But I hope they leave it running towards the end of the day (for us CET people), I so wanna get this!


----------



## OT_Tobias

Actually it has been the 14th here for more than 9 hours 
As always with our releases, "Release on XX" means that we will release the collection some time during that day. As soon as the release has happened, the price will change. Has been this way since our very first collection.
We always have at least 2 weeks of Pre-order to give everyone the chance to jump on.


----------



## Xaviez

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually it has been the 14th here for more than 9 hours
> As always with our releases, "Release on XX" means that we will release the collection some time during that day. As soon as the release has happened, the price will change. Has been this way since our very first collection.
> We always have at least 2 weeks of Pre-order to give everyone the chance to jump on.


I couldn't afford it 2 weeks ago, but I can in a few hours... >< :D


----------



## Rey

wait a minute, can I still buy now on the 14th? how long do I have?


----------



## The Darris

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually it has been the 14th here for more than 9 hours
> As always with our releases, "Release on XX" means that we will release the collection some time during that day. As soon as the release has happened, the price will change. Has been this way since our very first collection.
> We always have at least 2 weeks of Pre-order to give everyone the chance to jump on.


Great! So how much RAM is needed to run everything loaded?


----------



## galactic orange

The Darris said:


> Great! So how much RAM is needed to run everything loaded?


Yes, this would be good to know. I'll probably have a couple of the solo horn and flute each as well.


----------



## OT_Tobias

The Darris said:


> Great! So how much RAM is needed to run everything loaded?



BOI runs fine on 8 GB RAM, as mentioned in the announcement.


----------



## MarcusD

What time will the DL links be sent out (GMT)?


----------



## ysnyvz

OT_Tobias said:


> BOI runs fine on 8 GB RAM, as mentioned in the announcement.


When will we get it?


----------



## lp59burst

MarcusD said:


> What time will the DL links be sent out (GMT)?





ysnyvz said:


> When will we get it?


+3 on what they ^^^ said...


----------



## Xaviez

Whoopah! I'm sorry for the guys who are waiting for their library but this was great news for me as I was just able to put in the order, I now join you guys in waiting for the release! :D


----------



## sostenuto

Daydream (on my part), and little time left .....BUT would luv to kno *how many owning Albion ONE are now adding BOI ??? * ... _and_ ... how many _very knowledgeable_ already pre-ordering BOI, are still feeling they will add Albion ONE in future.

There is clearly overlap, varies depending on User, but continue to be fuzzy on critical features. Footprint is major for some, but not here ......

Any solutions to help in remaining few hours ?? Not seeing forest for the trees ...


----------



## PeterN

sostenuto said:


> Daydream (on my part), and little time left .....BUT would luv to kno *how many owning Albion ONE are now adding BOI ??? * ... _and_ ... how many _very knowledgeable_ already pre-ordering BOI, are still feeling they will add Albion ONE in future.
> 
> There is clearly overlap, varies depending on User, but continue to be fuzzy on critical features. Footprint is major for some, but not here ......
> 
> Any solutions to help in remaining few hours ?? Not seeing forest for the trees ...



I do, and the reason I ordered this library is partly because Im easily manipulated to fall for these new libraries - like a beautiful woman seducing. Second reason is more rational. Albion One doesnt have the solo instruments, and some of the other features offered in BOI. Third reason is rational too: the price is very good. Besides that, I have a feeling the quality of the sound will be excellent. For some reason Im eagerly waiting for the strings here, although I got plenty string libraries. Thats maybe the irrational part too!


----------



## Syneast

sostenuto said:


> Daydream (on my part), and little time left .....BUT would luv to kno *how many owning Albion ONE are now adding BOI ??? * ... _and_ ... how many _very knowledgeable_ already pre-ordering BOI, are still feeling they will add Albion ONE in future.
> 
> There is clearly overlap, varies depending on User, but continue to be fuzzy on critical features. Footprint is major for some, but not here ......
> 
> Any solutions to help in remaining few hours ?? Not seeing forest for the trees ...


I own Albion 1 Legacy and I pre-ordered, if that's any help. Albion 1/One have lots of other stuff like the sound design and big cinematic percussion that BOI lacks. Albion also has the beautiful mid brass (trombones and horns in unison) that BOI does not have. On the other hand BOI has solo instruments and traditional orchestral percussion including some melodic percussion. I think they could complement each other well.

If you have poor impulse control like me, I say go for it. I see it as adding the teldex sound to my arsenal.


----------



## galactic orange

sostenuto said:


> Daydream (on my part), and little time left .....BUT would luv to kno *how many owning Albion ONE are now adding BOI ??? * ... _and_ ... how many _very knowledgeable_ already pre-ordering BOI, are still feeling they will add Albion ONE in future.
> 
> There is clearly overlap, varies depending on User, but continue to be fuzzy on critical features. Footprint is major for some, but not here ......
> 
> Any solutions to help in remaining few hours ?? Not seeing forest for the trees ...


You're not likely to get a response in this forum as this is the commercial thread for OT's release of their product. Try asking in another forum.

EDIT: OK. Proven wrong once again on this thread in the time it took me to post.

Meanwhile, I'm happy for those who have the extra time to get their order in. I think this is good of Orchestral Tools to allow some last minute purchasers a chance to buy at the last minute.


----------



## ysnyvz

I guess the actual release date is July 15th.


----------



## sostenuto

galactic orange said:


> You're not likely to get a response in this forum as this is the commercial thread for OT's release of their product. Try asking in another forum.
> 
> EDIT: OK. Proven wrong once again on this thread in the time it took me to post.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm happy for those who have the extra time to get their order in. I think this is good of Orchestral Tools to allow some last minute purchasers a chance to buy at the last minute.



Yeah .... nuther questionable post on COMMERCIAL Announcements. So easy to get carried away when topic fits needs. BOI in Cart so not too bad 
*EDIT *_ Pre-ordered !!! 

BTW ... assumed from first BOI post, that deadline would be end of OT day on July 14. Maybe risky assumption tho ....


----------



## bigcat1969

Well less than 5 hours before it is tomorrow in Berlin...
I wait waiting and besides I found a Calvin and Hobbes strip I have to write a score for.
Congrats Sostenuto. I hope it is a sound choice for you.


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> Well less than 5 hours before it is tomorrow in Berlin...
> I wait waiting and besides I found a Calvin and Hobbes strip I have to write a score for.
> Congrats Sostenuto. I hope it is a sound choice for you.



Little doubt _ bc ..... sincere thanks for your continuous help !  

Looking forward to extended 'fun' learning .


----------



## Xaviez

sostenuto said:


> Daydream (on my part), and little time left .....BUT would luv to kno *how many owning Albion ONE are now adding BOI ??? * ... _and_ ... how many _very knowledgeable_ already pre-ordering BOI, are still feeling they will add Albion ONE in future.
> 
> There is clearly overlap, varies depending on User, but continue to be fuzzy on critical features. Footprint is major for some, but not here ......
> 
> Any solutions to help in remaining few hours ?? Not seeing forest for the trees ...


Very much a hobbyist learning how to do this still, but wanted to answer this as I own Albion One and have given it much thought whether to buy this or not as there is some overlap as you mention, so here's my reasoning:
- The sound, THAT sound, they sound different and I just want that OT sound.
- Solo instruments, while not many, that solo horn is almost worth the purchase alone <3
- That brass, while A1 brass sounds good it's just mellow, while BOI isn't Ark it still seems to have more bite than A1
- Layering, I can layer these with Albion for yet another sound
- The mod wheel controlled tremolos!

This was my last orchestral library purchase in a good while, I hope and think it'll serve me well as I'm hedging some bet on that this purchase will allow me to cancel my Composer Cloud subscription.


----------



## sostenuto

Xaviez said:


> Very much a hobbyist learning how to do this still, but wanted to answer this as I own Albion One and have given it much thought whether to buy this or not as there is some overlap as you mention, so here's my reasoning:
> - The sound, THAT sound, they sound different and I just want that OT sound.
> - Solo instruments, while not many, that solo horn is almost worth the purchase alone <3
> - That brass, while A1 brass sounds good it's just mellow, while BOI isn't Ark it still seems to have more bite than A1
> - Layering, I can layer these with Albion for yet another sound
> - The mod wheel controlled tremolos!
> 
> This was my last orchestral library purchase in a good while, I hope and think it'll serve me well as I'm hedging some bet on that this purchase will allow me to cancel my Composer Cloud subscription.



Many THX !! Very cool specifics from Alb One user. Easing my BR now while waiting for Dnld. I kno this is best choice, i kno it ..... i kno it ..... i kno it


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hi Guys,

Berlin Orchestra Inspire is released!
Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive their download link in the next hours.
Have fun while composing and enjoy Berlin Orchestra Inspire!
And while your new tool for quick and stunning results is downloading, enjoy „Inspire“ by Sascha Knorr.
Pure Inspiration.

All the best from the OT Office!


----------



## Xaviez

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Berlin Orchestra Inspire is released!
> Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive their download link in the next hours.
> Have fun while composing and enjoy Berlin Orchestra Inspire!
> And while your new tool for quick and stunning results is downloading, enjoy „Inspire“ by Sascha Knorr.
> Pure Inspiration.
> 
> All the best from the OT Office!



Awesomesauce!
Now just a quick question regarding the vouchers, the €600 limit is that before VAT or including VAT (for those who have to pay it)?


----------



## Xaviez

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Berlin Orchestra Inspire is released!
> Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive their download link in the next hours.
> Have fun while composing and enjoy Berlin Orchestra Inspire!
> And while your new tool for quick and stunning results is downloading, enjoy „Inspire“ by Sascha Knorr.
> Pure Inspiration.
> 
> All the best from the OT Office!



Oh another thing.... I just got the mail and it says this:


> Please install the Continuata Connect application, run it and then copy the download code (which is also your serial number) below into the code box:-
> 
> $serial


There's no serial...


----------



## MillsMixx

Just got the link but Mine came without a serial number where there is supposed to be a serial number. Any ideas OE?


----------



## frontline

Same here. I'm sure it's just a glitch with the mailing that will hopefully be resolved soon.


----------



## wbacer

Yup no serial number. I'm sure they are getting a flood of emails. Opps...


----------



## Daisser

OT_Tobias said:


> Actually it has been the 14th here for more than 9 hours
> As always with our releases, "Release on XX" means that we will release the collection some time during that day. As soon as the release has happened, the price will change. Has been this way since our very first collection.
> We always have at least 2 weeks of Pre-order to give everyone the chance to jump on.



Super excited, but I got "$serial" for my serial number in my email from you. I got it addressed to "$name" (I sent you an email about this). I know your gonna be swamped but letting you know in case this isn't isolated to me!

Edit - I guess it's not just me, hopefully it's not too hard for you to correct it!


----------



## agarner32

Yep, I just emailed Tobias. I'm sure they'll get it fixed in short order.


----------



## agarner32

Daisser said:


> Super excited, but I got "$serial" for my serial number


Hey, you stole my serial number. haha


----------



## mickeyl

Ya, same here. Little release glitch


----------



## OT_Tobias

Hi Folks,

for whatever reason Continuata is not replacing the placeholders in the email with the correct values.
We are in contact with Continuata about this...
my apologies... just a few hours ago it worked perfectly on my tests. Of course all emails will be resent when Connect has solved it.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Xaviez

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> for whatever reason Continuata is not replacing the placeholders in the email with the correct values.
> We are in contact with Continuata about this...
> my apologies... just a few hours ago it worked perfectly on my tests. Of course all emails will be resent when Connect has solved it.
> 
> best
> 
> Tobias
> OT Support


Thanks for the update, so much for going home early on a Friday?  :D


----------



## KerrySmith

Thanks Tobias.


----------



## bigcat1969

And I was just watching a lecture about tension and resolution in music... and here I thought he meant the IV, V, I chord sequence...


----------



## Pianolando

Glad that they are noticing the wrong numbers, hope to get a new link soon! btw, the voucher codes in the same email are also incorrect.


----------



## Xaviez

Pianolando said:


> Glad that they are noticing the wrong numbers, hope to get a new link soon! btw, the voucher codes in the same email are also incorrect.


You sure? Read it again, the voucher is your BOI serial with -50 or -100 added at the end, what you saw was probably just the example.


----------



## JonSolo

Whew. Panicked for a second!


----------



## OT_Tobias

Hi Folks!

I found the problem! Apparently Continuata does not like it when you use quotes (") in the email. All offending quotes are removed and emails should arrive correctly now.
Learned something new today.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## playz123

Continue to wish OT would have extended the intro price for a few more weeks AFTER the release...for numerous reasons...but do hope purchasers who were comfortable enough to preorder will enjoy this new library.


----------



## wbacer

Thanks for the quick fix. Downloading now.


----------



## JonSolo

Excitedly downloading now.


----------



## zvenx

playz123 said:


> Continue to wish OT would have extended the intro price for a few more weeks AFTER the release...for numerous reasons...but do hope purchasers who were comfortable enough to preorder will enjoy this new library.




There is a new price, an intro price.....299 Euros...
rsp


----------



## wbacer

Pretty quick download, only about 20 minutes. Native Access registration was easy.
Playing now, so far so good. There goes the rest of the day.


----------



## Xaviez

wbacer said:


> Pretty quick download, only about 20 minutes. Native Access registration was easy.
> Playing now, so far so good. There goes the rest of the day.


Lucky you, I've been downloading for 45 mins now and its still going, and I'm on a 500mbit connection ><


----------



## agarner32

Every time I try adding Inspire as a library it crashes Cubase. Anyone had that problem? Perhaps things didn't get installed correctly. I downloaded it twice and still the same issue.


----------



## ysnyvz

agarner32 said:


> Every time I try adding Inspire as a library it crashes Cubase. Anyone had that problem? Perhaps things didn't get installed correctly. I downloaded it twice and still the same issue.


Did you try adding library in kontakt's standalone mode?


----------



## MillsMixx

First play and this sounds fantastic. My new 'go to'

Best money I ever spent on a orchestral library. I see that while although it's not at the pre release price of €249 anymore, it's still on sale for €299.- (instead of €399) only 50 dollars more through the 28th. Still well worth it for such a great library.


----------



## JonSolo

The sound is fantastic. I really am loving these quick fix libraries! So much can get done so fast!


----------



## Daisser

agarner32 said:


> Every time I try adding Inspire as a library it crashes Cubase. Anyone had that problem? Perhaps things didn't get installed correctly. I downloaded it twice and still the same issue.



I don't have cubase but every single time I add a library in sonar to kontakt it crashes. I get around this by adding all libraries in kontakt outside of my DAW. In my case it's no big deal is I don't buy libraries everyday.


----------



## agarner32

I'll give that a shot. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JimVMusic

ysnyvz said:


> Did you try adding library in kontakt's standalone mode?


I am having same issue with VE PRo- and K5 5.6.6 stand alone. I suspect this may be related to the version of Kontakt I'm running (see info from OT email below). 

IMPORTANT:
Due to activation changes by NI and NI requiring Kontakt 5.6.8 for all new collections, BOI
- needs Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher
- requires special steps to activate
Please carefully read http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_installing_activating_boi.html


----------



## agarner32

It didn't work. Kontakt just crashes every time. I have a feeling something didn't get put in the right place.


----------



## MarcusD

All installed and sounding great! Not had a chance to have a propper play around but one thing I found while quickly checking the patches was;

With the Flute Single Trills patch the notes are not playing for every key despite all the keys colour mapped. The Full Woodwinds ensemble Trills work fine however. Not sure if that's the library or my own error installing. Not had chance to properly check but thought I'd mention it!

Can't wait to get stuck in, I'm going to upload a free template later on for everyone with some freebee icons.


----------



## agarner32

JimVMusic said:


> IMPORTANT:
> Due to activation changes by NI and NI requiring Kontakt 5.6.8 for all new collections, BOI
> - needs Kontakt 5.6.8 or higher
> - requires special steps to activate
> Please carefully read http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_installing_activating_boi.html


Great, thanks for the tip. I have the latest version on my VEP slave, but I do have an earlier version on my DAW machine. It's probably time to update anyway.


----------



## MarcusD

agarner32 said:


> It didn't work. Kontakt just crashes every time. I have a feeling something didn't get put in the right place.


did you use the .exe installer thats in the directory?


----------



## agarner32

Okay, the problem was the version of Kontakt. I updated and it's fixed. Thank you for the suggestion Jim


----------



## playz123

zvenx said:


> There is a new price, an intro price.....299 Euros...
> rsp


 Whatever you wish to call it, Richard, the price has increased today...and that was my point. Cheers.


----------



## zvenx

playz123 said:


> Whatever you wish to call it, Richard, the price has increased today...and that was my point. Cheers.


That's what they call it 
Rsp


----------



## DocMidi657

Hi Guys,
Can someone confirm for me if there is a cymbal "roll" that swells with mod wheel in the percussion section?


----------



## Xaviez

DocMidi657 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can someone confirm for me if there is a cymbal "roll" that swells with mod wheel in the percussion section?


Doesn't seem like it, I couldn't find one at least.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

Thanks OT for a great library! But I give up...what is a "sus imm" articulation?


----------



## agarner32

I'm not 100%, but I think it's immediate as in immediate attack. There is soft and accented as well.


----------



## ysnyvz

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Thanks OT for a great library! But I give up...what is a "sus imm" articulation?


immediate attack


----------



## sostenuto

OT_Inspire ..... cav'd pathically. Drove so many against July 14 Preorder discount deadline. Then, without comment, changed Intro price until July 28. NOT impressed. Trying now to cancel 'Pre-order'. Why did I never get totally comfortable with this promo/deal. First exposure to OT and likely LAST !.

Quik latecomers !!! jump on the OT bandwagen. Wonder how far out they will push the 'pre-order' discount then ......

Why am I NOT surprised ???


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic

sostenuto said:


> OT_Inspire ..... cav'd pathically. Drove so many against July 14 Preorder discount deadline. Then, without comment, changed Intro price until July 28. NOT impressed. Trying now to cancel 'Pre-order'. Why did I never get totally comfortable with this promo/deal. First exposure to OT and likely LAST !.



You have a problem with saving 50 euros and getting 150 euros in vouchers?


----------



## agarner32

sostenuto said:


> OT_Inspire ..... cav'd pathically. Drove so many against July 14 Preorder discount deadline. Then, without comment, changed Intro price until July 28. NOT impressed. Trying now to cancel 'Pre-order'. Why did I never get totally comfortable with this promo/deal. First exposure to OT and likely LAST !.


The intro price was 50 Euros cheaper than the intro price and you got vouchers for 150 Euros. They are not the same.


----------



## sostenuto

agarner32 said:


> The intro price was 50 Euros cheaper than the intro price and you got vouchers for 150 Euros. They are not the same.



Wow ! Your are correct. Now got to sort my $600 euro options ....


----------



## JonSolo

sostenuto said:


> Wow ! Your are correct. Now got to sort my $600 euro options ....


Reading your posts....are you bipolar? Do a little digging before you post. This was a great deal if you could get in under the wire. It is still a good intro deal. And after a few hours playing with it, no question, it is a good value at full price.


----------



## bigcat1969

What is the tuning? It seems like the Piano and String Ensemble are 442 and everything else is 440.


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> All installed and sounding great! Not had a chance to have a propper play around but one thing I found while quickly checking the patches was;
> 
> With the Flute Single Trills patch the notes are not playing for every key despite all the keys colour mapped. The Full Woodwinds ensemble Trills work fine however. Not sure if that's the library or my own error installing. Not had chance to properly check but thought I'd mention it!
> 
> Can't wait to get stuck in, I'm going to upload a free template later on for everyone with some freebee icons.


 That would be amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## galactic orange

agarner32 said:


> The intro price was 50 Euros cheaper than the intro price and you got vouchers for 150 Euros. They are not the same.


Just to clarify, I think the vouchers are always included no matter if you pre-ordered or buy today.


----------



## sostenuto

JonSolo said:


> Reading your posts....are you bipolar? Do a little digging before you post. This was a great deal if you could get in under the wire. It is still a good intro deal. And after a few hours playing with it, no question, it is a good value at full price.



Plemty of digging. Has nothing to do with OT BS change of deadline for Intro discount ..... once many had jumped to take advantage. 
Your personal degen comments are pathetic.


----------



## markleake

sostenuto said:


> OT_Inspire ..... cav'd pathically. Drove so many against July 14 Preorder discount deadline. Then, without comment, changed Intro price until July 28. NOT impressed. Trying now to cancel 'Pre-order'. Why did I never get totally comfortable with this promo/deal. First exposure to OT and likely LAST !.
> 
> Quik latecomers !!! jump on the OT bandwagen. Wonder how far out they will push the 'pre-order' discount then ......
> 
> Why am I NOT surprised ???


Mate, OT did not drive lots of people to preorder. They made no representations about not having some kind of discount still for a time after the initial release. Why would that even matter to you? I think you need to calm down a bit and treat OT with a bit of respect here in their commercial thread.


----------



## sostenuto

markleake said:


> Mate, OT did not drive lots of people to preorder. They made no representations about not having some kind of discount still for a time after the initial release. I think you need to calm down a bit and treat OT with a bit of respect here in their commercial thread.



BS ! OT set the Pre-order deadline and then changed it after most had worked against it. Don't dump your fanboy crap on my damn'd legitimate comment. If I misspoke in any way ... spit it out ! Mate my butt!


----------



## bigcat1969

Just FYI you need to hold down the from and the to notes to get the trills. So C and C# for the half tone trill and C and D for the whole tone trill. I was dinking around with a midi and the little Kontakt on screen keyboard wondering where the noise was.


----------



## dcoscina

bigcat1969 said:


> Just FYI you need to hold down the from and the to notes to get the trills. So C and C# for the half tone trill and C and D for the whole tone trill. I was dinking around with a midi and the little Kontakt on screen keyboard wondering where the noise was.


That's been consistent with all of OT libraries that use trills (like Sphere, BS, BBR, BWW). I much prefer it to KS from WT to HT. Seems more organic


----------



## procreative

For those buying with the vouchers in mind remember they cannot be combined and the €100 one can only be spent on a €600 minimum order. So buy it because you need/want it not based on the vouchers as thats skewed economics.


----------



## agarner32

I wonder if it works with an EDU code? I'll have to email them. I know sale prices can't be combined, but this is more like cash I would think.


----------



## galactic orange

procreative said:


> For those buying with the vouchers in mind remember they cannot be combined and the €100 one can only be spent on a €600 minimum order. So buy it because you need/want it not based on the vouchers as thats skewed economics.


Yes, if someone was going to buy for example Berlin Percussion and one of the Berlin Brass expansions anyway, then it makes sense to get them in one purchase and use the voucher.


----------



## bigcat1969

Speaking of Percussion is there a keymap anywhere? 67 keys of percussion an not a clue what is on any of them.


----------



## kaiyoti

sostenuto said:


> BS ! OT set the Pre-order deadline and then changed it after most had worked against it. Don't dump your fanboy crap on my damn'd legitimate comment. If I misspoke in any way ... spit it out ! Mate my butt!



I see no sign of pre-order deadline changing. Pre-order deadline = Launch Date, that's how it's worked since the dawn of "preorders". The launch date never changed. Pre-order has now passed, because it's now launched. Now it's the Intro Price, not preorder. You misspoke. I'm spitting it out.


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> That would be amazing, thank you so much!



http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-nuendo-track-icons.51009/


----------



## sostenuto

kaiyoti said:


> I see no sign of pre-order deadline changing. Pre-order deadline = Launch Date, that's how it's worked since the dawn of "preorders". The launch date never changed. Pre-order has now passed, because it's now launched. Now it's the Intro Price, not preorder. You misspoke. I'm spitting it out.



OK. So there was never any July 14 deadline, just some fuzzy attempt to make it look like one. What will the next fuzzy date be after July 28 ? Not relevant now. First real exposure to OT and likely last. Have requested cancel and refund. Will be interesting to see the response. Should not be an issue as they have not sent any S/N or Dnld info yet.
If you did not see the change on OT website, .... ???

No big deal man, local used car dealers do this year in & and year out.


----------



## DocMidi657

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Thanks OT for a great library! But I give up...what is a "sus imm" articulation?


I belive it means a patch that is sustaining but with an immediate attack


----------



## galactic orange

sostenuto said:


> OK. So there was never any July 14 deadline, just some fuzzy attempt to make it look like one. What will the next fuzzy date be after July 28 ? Not relevant now. First real exposure to OT and likely last. Have requested cancel and refund. Will be interesting to see the response. Should not be an issue as they have not sent any S/N or Dnld info yet.
> If you did not see the change on OT website, an eye-exam is needed badly.


The only change I saw is that there is no pre-order price now since the pre-order period has finished. The full price of €399 was always shown. Now that the product has been released, the intro price is there for early buyers. I don't see what the big deal is. I saved €50 more by pre-ordering. Great for everyone.


----------



## MillsMixx

How would I describe this library? Unlike many other ensembles to me Inspire has a "clean" precise feel to it. After going through all the patches there's a lot of sharpness & bite to the samples. It's very polished and easy to use and it really has a nice solo legato flute.


----------



## sostenuto

galactic orange said:


> The only change I saw is that there is no pre-order price now since the pre-order period has finished. The full price of €399 was always shown. Now that the product has been released, the intro price is there for early buyers. I don't see what the big deal is. I saved €50 more by pre-ordering. Great for everyone.



Hey, you're spot on ! I pay in usd and 249, 299, gets lost in the translation. I paid almost usd 300, and now it's more. My (a bit) bad ..... Pre-order pricing, now Intro pricing .... 21st century mktg is alive an well. Gotta get to store for some $29.99 goodies ....

THX for correcting my euro 50 mistake.


----------



## DocMidi657

Xaviez said:


> Doesn't seem like it, I couldn't find one at least.


Thanks, love the library but sure wish they had included that as it's a core sound used extremely often for orchestral music phrases imo. Kind of like leaving the period key off the typewriter.


----------



## Vovique

sostenuto said:


> OK. So there was never any July 14 deadline, just some fuzzy attempt to make it look like one. What will the next fuzzy date be after July 28 ? Not relevant now. First real exposure to OT and likely last. Have requested cancel and refund. Will be interesting to see the response. Should not be an issue as they have not sent any S/N or Dnld info yet.
> If you did not see the change on OT website, .... ???
> 
> No big deal man, local used car dealers do this year in & and year out.


As you might not know, Orchestral Tools new products launch scheme has been like so: 
- 2 weeks pre-order price before launch
- followed by 2 weeks intro price ( half the savings compared to the pre-order)
- full retail price 2 weeks after product launch
Nothing surprising or to complain about.


----------



## markleake

sostenuto said:


> Have requested cancel and refund.



I strongly suggest you reconsider. OT are a great producer of libraries, and from what I've read of your other posts, this library will probably suit your needs extremely well. You're only hurting yourself by looking to reverse out your purchase. The initial reactions from people who have downloaded already is very positive. It seems like a very useable and great sounding library. A great deal at the preorder price.

I'm about to start downloading myself, and I've got to say this is the most excited I've been about a new library purchase in a fair while.

I think you will regret having such a strong reaction to something that is really just normal practice on OT's part. Edit: what @Vovique said.


----------



## Richard Kuerk

anyone here have berlin strings if so how does it compair in sound with inspire

i know should sound the same just need first hand knowledge


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cubase-nuendo-track-icons.51009/


Wow! this is great, thank you so much!


----------



## sostenuto

Vovique said:


> As you might not know, Orchestral Tools new products launch scheme has been like so:
> - 2 weeks pre-order price before launch
> - followed by 2 weeks intro price ( half the savings compared to the pre-order)
> - full retail price 2 weeks after product launch
> Nothing surprising or to complain about.



Got it. Not an OT follower to date. Not my biz to critique, just my expectations versus reality. No way (for me) to know at this morning's purchase point and thought there was $150. euro at stake.
Not much choice now but let the process play out.

THX.


----------



## bigcat1969

Well while you all have been arguing I've been playing with the new toy. Really lovely. 
Doesn't really do pp or ff, sort of p - 1/2p and f + 1/2f. If you think this is Ark 1 lite you are in for disappointment. Could use more velocity layers, but we knew that going in. The XFade on the samples, usually two layer as mentioned a bit softer than p and a bit more than f, works well. It just has a slightly silky feel as transition without any of the mid velocity is a bit less bumpy than a real instrument. Some of the brass sustains and many shorts have 3 velocity layers. The piano and percussion seem to have 4.
The tone is great and the sections sound quite good and don't seem to produce the dreaded massive accordion effect. Quite pumped, from using the mouse, about this overall.

I made a lovely little Ode, called Ode 4 Falling Down Stairs and posted it in the member's compositions. I figure Mike is too busy to ban me for it. So go make your Inspire!d compositions and post them. We want to hear them. I promise I set the bar low...


----------



## jon wayne

I bought Inspire...good product, glad I have it. I skipped the full BWWs for the Expansion B. Has anyone figured a way to blend the 2, since Inspire is a mic mix, compared to close only on the expansion. I really like the idea of the soloist being out front a bit, but the solo flute on Inspire just sounds warmer than the expansion. Any input welcomed!


----------



## Brian2112

Love the library! I'm hearing an artifact on the d key next to middle c Violin squeak or something. Not a big deal. I think on the high string ensemble multi patch. Could just be my old ears squeaking too.


----------



## Daisser

OT / Anyone looking at this library

Excellent stuff, truly fun and enjoyable to play and a great deal even at the retail price. The orchestra has lovely tone and the library is consistent between patches. As I have BWWs, it was easy to dive into this. I really enjoyed the piano (playing and sound), surprising to me as this is a sketching library I didn't know what to expect here. Has a solid Timpani and percussion essentials patch (great for idea generation). Also, the SFX full orchestral patch is a nice gem to add some modern spice to a piece and definitely good for scoring.


----------



## goblin

how is the brass in this (and maybe percussion)? i'm lacking some powerful brass and percussion/timpani samples and wondering if i should get this to complement what i have or get something dedicated entirely for brass.
i'm after something capable of going loud and powerful like the brass here (youtu.be/kA614N3IHD4?t=1 or youtu.be/BihcP_GduOk?t=105)

inspire enough to complement for achieving a sound similar to above, or should i instead look into MA1 or berlin brass?


----------



## dpasdernick

It took me a bit to install as my Kontakt was outdated. (who reads instructions...) 

Very nice. Love the strings. Brass is very nice too. Woodwinds are nice but my least favorite... please update us with an oboe. Percussion is great as are the harp and piano.

Is there anyway in Capsule to add some release to the strings? I know that this is perhaps cheating reality but I'd love the spicato patches to be a tad longer and the sustains as well (It seems the Release dial is pinned at 10 and does not "go up to 11"

All in all this is an amazing library for the money. For some of the pros who have a ton of other full libraries it may be underkill but a great "inspiration" library on a lesser computer. 

I can totally see myself using this to augment the songs I write. Thank You Orchestral Tools for another solid addition to my VST collection.


----------



## kaiyoti

sostenuto said:


> OK. So there was never any July 14 deadline, just some fuzzy attempt to make it look like one. What will the next fuzzy date be after July 28 ? Not relevant now. First real exposure to OT and likely last. Have requested cancel and refund. Will be interesting to see the response. Should not be an issue as they have not sent any S/N or Dnld info yet.
> If you did not see the change on OT website, .... ???
> 
> No big deal man, local used car dealers do this year in & and year out.



What you call "fuzzy attempt" is marketing, and you seem quite susceptible from it. And it's not fuzzy. This is how preorders work. So if the price went back to 399 on launch date, you would've been okay? But you're refunding because it didn't go to 399 but instead some other intro price.

I think you need to manage your spending better.


----------



## Xaviez

dpasdernick said:


> Is there anyway in Capsule to add some release to the strings? I know that this is perhaps cheating reality but I'd love the spicato patches to be a tad longer and the sustains as well (It seems the Release dial is pinned at 10 and does not "go up to 11"


Have you tried the Time Machine patches labeled TM? Those allow you to time stretch the sample and make it sound longer or shorter.

Overall SUPER happy with my purchase. This may be sold as a sketching library but to me and my limited choice it's gonna become one of my main libraries.
I LOVE the sound!
Brass could ofc have been louder and bolder, but I knew going in that this wasn't Ark Lite, so I'll just have to sort it through layering.
What's there sounds amazing, and even though we're limited to one mic position it seems that there's still some tweak ability in the engine (for instance the TM patches as mentioned above).


----------



## PeterN

Great library, thanks.

I figured out one more reason now why I enjoy this library. It makes one less "locked" to the Albion 1. That being said Albion 1 is a great library also, but having OT Inspire to add to the palette makes it even better. Both complement each other well.

The download was very fast. Thanks for that too.


----------



## Trombking

Would've liked to have some snare rolls in the percussion patch but otherwise great library....


----------



## ysnyvz

here is a quick test:


----------



## Xaviez

Trombking said:


> Would've liked to have some snare rolls in the percussion patch but otherwise great library....


Snare and cymbal rolls controlled by mod wheel would both be welcome additions, but as you say, otherwise and overall great library.


----------



## PeterN

Been playing with the library now whole day and heres one more opinion. Those "First chair whole ensemble sustains" strings are almost worth the 200+ bucks for me alone. They have (how I preceive it) a very organic sound, that did all the magic in my song. Way more organic than Albion 1, and not meaning to go down on albion 1, (or Albion 2) just being honest. Theres a slight "8dio" in them, but an inch more crisp. There are some other gems too. Then again the glockenspiel didnt impress, it soundrd weak. A bit same with harp, but after some tweaking maybe it will do. Anyway a great library, anyone else have an opinion on the First Chair Strings? Its by far the best strings I have in my meagre collection. Great!


----------



## MarcusD

Peter N said:


> Been playing with the library now whole day and heres one more opinion. Those "First chair whole ensemble sustains" strings are almost worth the 200+ bucks for me alone. They have (how I preceive it) a very organic sound, that did all the magic in my song. Way more organic than Albion 1, and not meaning to go down on albion 1, (or Albion 2) just being honest. Theres a slight "8dio" in them, but an inch more crisp. There are some other gems too. Then again the glockenspiel didnt impress, it soundrd weak. A bit same with harp, but after some tweaking maybe it will do. Anyway a great library, anyone else have an opinion on the First Chair Strings? Its by far the best strings I have in my meagre collection. Great!



I'm really like the staccato and pizzicato patches in this library. Everything sounds good on its own but when you layer patches together the magic starts to happen.


----------



## Daisser

MarcusD said:


> I'm really like the staccato and pizzicato patches in this library. Everything sounds good on its own but when you layer patches together the magic starts to happen.



Totally agreed about the layering. Take the high strings 8va legato patch, pan it a bit to the left, layer it with the flutes and clarinets 8va legato, balance the two, and then play some melody lines. Wow.


----------



## dpasdernick

Xaviez said:


> Have you tried the Time Machine patches labeled TM? Those allow you to time stretch the sample and make it sound longer or shorter.
> 
> Overall SUPER happy with my purchase. This may be sold as a sketching library but to me and my limited choice it's gonna become one of my main libraries.
> I LOVE the sound!
> Brass could ofc have been louder and bolder, but I knew going in that this wasn't Ark Lite, so I'll just have to sort it through layering.
> What's there sounds amazing, and even though we're limited to one mic position it seems that there's still some tweak ability in the engine (for instance the TM patches as mentioned above).



Xaviez,

Thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if I am doing something wrong but maybe you could see if you could duplicate this:

1) Load up the time machine patch 01. Low Strings 8va Spicato TM
2) Play any 3 note chord relatively fast. Say 16th notes at 120 BPM
3) It seems I run out of voices rather quickly and the sound drops 2 of the notes only playing the high note and then fading to nothing
4) The same thing happens when I change the Time Stretch parameter.

The reason I'm trying to lengthen the notes a tad is that I have a patch in East West Gold called Marcato Long and I use it all the time for quicker passages but it still sounds warm and full. (kind of hard to explain but they still have a nice attack but more body than the spicato patches in Inspire)

I know I'm talking about 2 different articulations types but I was hoping I could tweak the sounds a little more in Capsule.

Hope this makes sense to you.

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Xaviez

dpasdernick said:


> Xaviez,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'm not sure if I am doing something wrong but maybe you could see if you could duplicate this:
> 
> 1) Load up the time machine patch 01. Low Strings 8va Spicato TM
> 2) Play any 3 note chord relatively fast. Say 16th notes at 120 BPM
> 3) It seems I run out of voices rather quickly and the sound drops 2 of the notes only playing the high note and then fading to nothing
> 4) The same thing happens when I change the Time Stretch parameter.
> 
> The reason I'm trying to lengthen the notes a tad is that I have a patch in East West Gold called Marcato Long and I use it all the time for quicker passages but it still sounds warm and full. (kind of hard to explain but they still have a nice attack but more body than the spicato patches in Inspire)
> 
> I know I'm talking about 2 different articulations types but I was hoping I could tweak the sounds a little more in Capsule.
> 
> Hope this makes sense to you.
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Darren


Yeah I had some weird behaviour with the TM patches as well, quite like how you explain it.
Dunno if its a bug, I'd report it but I have to toy around with it some more first.
As for what you're trying to accomplish, try layering a sus patch with either a Marc or stac for the attack?


----------



## fixxer49

Xaviez said:


> Yeah I had some weird behaviour with the TM patches as well, quite like how you explain it.
> Dunno if its a bug, I'd report it but I have to toy around with it some more first.
> As for what you're trying to accomplish, try layering a sus patch with either a Marc or stac for the attack?


it's not a bug - you just need to raise the maximum voices setting in Kontakt.


----------



## Xaviez

Don't think that's it, mine is set to 512 and it was never close to that, even just hitting a three note chord over and over it'd sometimes just not play all samples, sometimes it would even play none. The regular patches didn't behave this way. I'll make a video if the problem persists.


----------



## GonzoFB

Xaviez said:


> Don't think that's it, mine is set to 512 and it was never close to that, even just hitting a three note chord over and over it'd sometimes just not play all samples, sometimes it would even play none. The regular patches didn't behave this way. I'll make a video if the problem persists.


It's doing the same for me also. It's also doing it on other patches too.


----------



## sostenuto

kaiyoti said:


> What you call "fuzzy attempt" is marketing, and you seem quite susceptible from it. And it's not fuzzy. This is how preorders work. So if the price went back to 399 on launch date, you would've been okay? But you're refunding because it didn't go to 399 but instead some other intro price.
> 
> I think you need to manage your spending better.



Apologized earlier Post. My bad _ saw price extension post, went to site, misread 299 as 249
and thought OT just extended after deadline. Totally my fault. Then OT's e-mails went to Junk box (almost never happens). Got their confirmations, BIO downloaded, installed, running.

No excuses, was late here, tired, frustrated .... poor posting choices ..... 

Respect posts supporting OT. My first purchase there and trying to move forward .....


----------



## MarcusD

Daisser said:


> Totally agreed about the layering. Take the high strings 8va legato patch, pan it a bit to the left, layer it with the flutes and clarinets 8va legato, balance the two, and then play some melody lines. Wow.



Just tried this, sounds amazing! Even panning the instruments traditionally sounds real good. Having lots of fun with the 1st chairs + hi and low string legato patches. You could easily pull off a decent sounding mock-up of something like Adagio For Strings using this lib.


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> It's doing the same for me also. It's also doing it on other patches too.



Did you guys try a batch re-save?


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> Did you guys try a batch re-save?


I thought that I had, it's usually the first thing that I do. However, it would seem in my excitement I forgot on this occasion and it appears to have done the trick. Excuse me while I slam my head in the door for the next five minuters 

Edit: O, I may have spoken too soon. It works fine in Kontakt stand alone but when back in cuabse 9 and vepro 6 it's up to the same tricks again :/

Edit: When loaded as an instrument in cubase it works fine so I must have something setup wrong in vepro 6


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> I thought that I had, it's usually the first thing that I do. However, it would seem in my excitement I forgot on this occasion and it appears to have done the trick. Excuse me while I slam my head in the door for the next five minuters
> 
> Edit: O, I may have spoken too soon. It works fine in Kontakt stand alone but when back in cuabse 9 and vepro 6 it's up to the same tricks again :/



Hmm, in Kontakt engine settings have you CPU overload enabled?


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> Hmm, in Kontakt engine settings have you CPU overload enabled?


In the kontakt instance within vepro 6 I have tested it with all 4 options, disabled, relaxed, medium and strict and results are the same. I tried all 4 with the kontakt instance loaded within cubase and none of them affted it, it still played fine.


----------



## GonzoFB

I will just try a quick system restart...


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> In the kontakt instance within vepro 6 I have tested it with all 4 options, disabled, relaxed, medium and strict and results are the same. I tried all 4 with the kontakt instance loaded within cubase and none of them affted it, it still played fine.


Strange, I have no what to suggest! It's nothing silly like Cubase not being up-to-date is it?


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> Strange, I have no what to suggest! It's nothing silly like Cubase not being up-to-date is it?


I'm running 9.0.1 so I guess I should update that but it seems odd that the version of kontakt loaded within cubase itself, not via vepro, was working fine. I shall however update cubase and see if it helps.


----------



## Daisser

MarcusD said:


> Just tried this, sounds amazing! Even panning the instruments traditionally sounds real good. Having lots of fun with the 1st chairs + hi and low string legato patches. You could easily pull off a decent sounding mock-up of something like Adagio For Strings using this lib.



I'm also finding it layers very well with other libraries (especially the sketching ones), shorts and longs. Their mic description was accurate as well, not too wet or too try.


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> Strange, I have no what to suggest! It's nothing silly like Cubase not being up-to-date is it?


Updated to 9.0.20 and still the same. I think I'll download the library againand see if that fixes things.


----------



## dcoscina

sostenuto said:


> Apologized earlier Post. My bad _ saw price extension post, went to site, misread 299 as 249
> and thought OT just extended after deadline. Totally my fault. Then OT's e-mails went to Junk box (almost never happens). Got their confirmations, BIO downloaded, installed, running.
> 
> No excuses, was late here, tired, frustrated .... poor posting choices .....
> 
> Respect posts supporting OT. My first purchase there and trying to move forward .....


Good to hear! Hope you enjoy the library.


----------



## gideonleong

My first OT purchase.Just installed. Tried most of the patches, works with old laptop PC system. Amazing sounds and a highly playable library. Even comes with Con Sord. for the strings. Extremely pleased with the purchase !


----------



## bigcat1969

Well I spent the morning and early afternoon working on the Charismatic Thief (if you really want its in members compositions) to try a 'real' piece instead of my earlier cartoonish bit. My apologies to all I offended. This is intended as a test of the string section using the first chairs for violin, viola and briefly cello, sustain and a some spiccato along with the low strings sustains and briefly high.

I agree with earlier statements that the first chairs are excellent. While I was worried that they might have too much dampness of room when listening to the individual samples, the overall effect seems to be quite pleasing even the rapidish spiccatos didn't seem to be overwhelmed by reverb.
Panning the violins left and the violas right seemed to work well to separate them. To be fair I'm not sure I was actually always using the violin and not the viola and the other way around, so panning seemed to help create the illusion of two separate instruments. While it would be nice to have all 4 as solo instruments, this work quite nicely.

The smaller sections I thought worked well as they seemed to have more character and the individual instruments seem to be somewhat discernible rather than just a sort of section sound. Definitely a beautiful tone. If the goal was to make us desire an even more articulated, velocity layered, round robin-ed set, they might have accomplished that.


----------



## sostenuto

bigcat1969 said:


> Well I spent the morning and early afternoon working on the Charismatic Thief (if you really want its in members compositions) to try a 'real' piece instead of my earlier cartoonish bit. My apologies to all I offended. This is intended as a test of the string section using the first chairs for violin, viola and briefly cello, sustain and a some spiccato along with the low strings sustains and briefly high.
> 
> I agree with earlier statements that the first chairs are excellent. While I was worried that they might have too much dampness of room when listening to the individual samples, the overall effect seems to be quite pleasing even the rapidish spiccatos didn't seem to be overwhelmed by reverb.
> Panning the violins left and the violas right seemed to work well to separate them. To be fair I'm not sure I was actually always using the violin and not the viola and the other way around, so panning seemed to help create the illusion of two separate instruments. While it would be nice to have all 4 as solo instruments, this work quite nicely.
> 
> The smaller sections I thought worked well as they seemed to have more character and the individual instruments seem to be somewhat discernible rather than just a sort of section sound. Definitely a beautiful tone. If the goal was to make us desire an even more articulated, velocity layered, round robin-ed set, they might have accomplished that.



For some who have very limited Orchestral libraries .... which OT offerings would be ideal _complements to BO_Inspire _?? 
OT_Vouchers are a cool way to get going. 
Understand this will vary, but there must be a few which fill obvious gaps ?


----------



## PeterN

I started composing music with Logic Pro X


sostenuto said:


> For some who have very limited Orchestral libraries .... which OT offerings would be ideal _complements to BO_Inspire _??
> OT_Vouchers are a cool way to get going.
> Understand this will vary, but there must be a few which fill obvious gaps ?



Now thats a very good question sostenuto. I got more or less same question in mind. Might as well cut the 50 EUR from the Orchestral String Runs. If the woodwind runs were separate somewhere, now that would be something too.


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> I'm running 9.0.1 so I guess I should update that but it seems odd that the version of kontakt loaded within cubase itself, not via vepro, was working fine. I shall however update cubase and see if it helps.



I honestly think you've started a curse, my computer is now doing the same. But Cubase is causing the issue for me, it's acting up all strange, where the DAW Gui isn't functioning correctly and the samples start to drop out...


----------



## sostenuto

Peter N said:


> I started composing music with Logic Pro X
> 
> 
> Now thats a very good question sostenuto. I got more or less same question in mind. Might as well cut the 50 EUR from the Orchestral String Runs. If the woodwind runs were separate somewhere, now that would be something too.



Appreciate this as Orch Strng Runs was one of the first to get my attention. But waay new at Orch and not so obvious where priorities are.

Also pondering 100 EUR Voucher. Sent note to Tobias to confirm what works. 
Assuming (hoping) that single order allows multiple items on that order totaling > 600 EUR.
If so, still need to rank best choices to work with Inspire.

THX!


----------



## MillsMixx

Woodwinds are next on my list with that voucher from OE. I hear they're some of the best


----------



## sostenuto

MillsMixx said:


> Woodwinds are next on my list with that voucher from OE. I hear they're some of the best



Thank-you. Only another 200 EUR item to reach 600 EUR .... (assuming multiple items is OK).


----------



## GonzoFB

MarcusD said:


> I honestly think you've started a curse, my computer is now doing the same. But Cubase is causing the issue for me, it's acting up all strange, where the DAW Gui isn't functioning correctly and the samples start to drop out...


I'm most sorry :( Although I seem to be making a little progress. 

Regarding the TM patches, which are the ones that I've found to be having the hiccups, finding a balance between the CPU overload setting (I'm using medium at the moment) and the 'Standard Mode Voice Limit' in the Voice Handling tab within instruments options (which I've set mine to full 128) seems to have them playing ball. I'm guessing there is a way to fine tune these parameters but it has certainly ecouraged me to remove my head from the toilet bowl and refrain from constantly pulling the flush chain.

It is an unusual set of conundrums for a new library to set for us so early on.

Anything GUI I first think about graphics card drivers. I haven't noticed anything like that yet but now that it has been mentioned I am keenly awaiting some bonus insanity.

And again, thanks for that quick Cubase template of the library that you sent me, really is very much appreciated!


----------



## Xaviez

What to complement Inspire with will highly depend on what you've already got and what you need / what you're trying to achieve. 
For me, I'll be looking at the Metropolis Ark libraries first and foremost.


----------



## MarcusD

GonzoFB said:


> I'm most sorry :( Although I seem to be making a little progress.
> 
> Regarding the TM patches, which are the ones that I've found to be having the hiccups, finding a balance between the CPU overload setting (I'm using medium at the moment) and the 'Standard Mode Voice Limit' in the Voice Handling tab within instruments options (which I've set mine to full 128) seems to have them playing ball. I'm guessing there is a way to fine tune these parameters but it has certainly ecouraged me to remove my head from the toilet bowl and refrain from constantly pulling the flush chain.
> 
> It is an unusual set of conundrums for a new library to set for us so early on.
> 
> Anything GUI I first think about graphics card drivers. I haven't noticed anything like that yet but now that it has been mentioned I am keenly awaiting some bonus insanity.
> 
> And again, thanks for that quick Cubase template of the library that you sent me, really is very much appreciated!



No problem. Glad you're finally getting somewhere with it! Turns out, my virus scanner was doing a deep scan without me knowing, causing Cubase to go a little twitchy. I hate technology.


----------



## MillsMixx

What is wrong with me? Here it is one of the few sunny summer days here in Seattle and all l wanna do is sit inside and play with Inspire lol!


----------



## sostenuto

MillsMixx said:


> What is wrong with me? Here it is one of the few sunny summer days here in Seattle and all l wanna do is sit inside and play with Inspire lol!



Ha! Shouldn't pass the nice ones ...  
Spooky hot Summer in St George, UT .. 116*F on deck right now .. single digit humditty ... A/C and Inspire _ not so bad


----------



## MillsMixx

116. yikes! Not so bad then for sure


----------



## sostenuto

Xaviez said:


> What to complement Inspire with will highly depend on what you've already got and what you need / what you're trying to achieve.
> For me, I'll be looking at the Metropolis Ark libraries first and foremost.



Not much so far ... NI Komplete11 Ult content + KH Diamond Symphony. 
BO_Inspire is first OT and wanting to stay with well-respected sound ! 
Ark surely fits along with another to exceed 600 EUR.


----------



## Syneast

Had some time to play with it. It may sound hyperbolic, but I think I am in love. This is my first introduction to Orchestral Tools, and here are some thoughts:

Pleasant surprises:

Natural balance (as advertised) actually sounds natural for a change. Brass is loud and woodwinds are more quiet. Percussion is also not overpowering. This is how I would mix things myself. Now I don't have to.
Very clean and allround-ish sound. Low end is there but not overpowering. Could make for some really clean mixes.

Some col legno/bartok action hidden in the SFX patch!
Attack and release settings on everything is extremely welcome.
Nice con sordino filter on strings. Works great with soft patch. Combined with first chairs it makes me think of old black and white films. Really nice.

Smooth dynamic crossfades. No weird jumps.

Spiccy spiccatos. Short, sharp and focused. When I play hard, they really sound hard. Had trouble reaching mp dynamics at first, but I realized you can draw your own velocity curves as you like. Nice!

Two velocity layers on spiccatos is not as problematic as I thought.

Whole ensemble patches sound clear and "open". Mixing together separately recorded sections like this may not be realistic, but I think it sounds good.

I was worried about the low tremolo dynamics, but they do in fact have really lovely pp dynamics!
Woodwinds on par with VSL SE winds. Flute and clarinet legato effortlessly goes to trill speed. My new go-to.

Things I would have liked:

An extra patch that combines soft and lmm into one patch for some pp to ff action.
A button on the UI to switch between velocity sensitivity and modwheel on brass marcatos. It can be set via CC of course, but for the marcatos I would have liked to have that setting more readily available.

One more velocity layer on solo horn between mp and ff would be nice. It's a big leap. Still usable as it is though.
Some basic cymbal swells would have been nice. Really going to miss that!
A separate horn ensemble patch with legato for lead melodies would have been killer. Can't have everything, right?

Conclusion:
Best purchase I have made in quite some time. Even though it's a cut down ensemble library I feel like I have gotten a very full library. I'm not really missing a whole lot. There are generally no weird negative surprises anywhere. Everything just sort of does what it's supposed to and it all feels very professional. Going to have a lot of fun with it for sure.


----------



## PeterN

Syneast said:


> Conclusion:
> Best purchase I have made in quite some time. Even though it's a cut down ensemble library I feel like I have gotten a very full library. I'm not really missing a whole lot. There are generally no weird negative surprises anywhere. Everything just sort of does what it's supposed to and it all feels very professional. Going to have a lot of fun with it for sure.



Absolutely, and already looking forward for OT Inspire 2. Did you hear that Tobias?  Start working on Inspire No.2, lets have it for Xmas


----------



## sostenuto

Syneast said:


> Had some time to play with it. It may sound hyperbolic, but I think I am in love. This is my first introduction to Orchestral Tools, and here are some thoughts:
> 
> Pleasant surprises:
> 
> Natural balance (as advertised) actually sounds natural for a change. Brass is loud and woodwinds are more quiet. Percussion is also not overpowering. This is how I would mix things myself. Now I don't have to.
> Very clean and allround-ish sound. Low end is there but not overpowering. Could make for some really clean mixes.
> 
> Some col legno/bartok action hidden in the SFX patch!
> Attack and release settings on everything is extremely welcome.
> Nice con sordino filter on strings. Works great with soft patch. Combined with first chairs it makes me think of old black and white films. Really nice.
> 
> Smooth dynamic crossfades. No weird jumps.
> 
> Spiccy spiccatos. Short, sharp and focused. When I play hard, they really sound hard. Had trouble reaching mp dynamics at first, but I realized you can draw your own velocity curves as you like. Nice!
> 
> Two velocity layers on spiccatos is not as problematic as I thought.
> 
> Whole ensemble patches sound clear and "open". Mixing together separately recorded sections like this may not be realistic, but I think it sounds good.
> 
> I was worried about the low tremolo dynamics, but they do in fact have really lovely pp dynamics!
> Woodwinds on par with VSL SE winds. Flute and clarinet legato effortlessly goes to trill speed. My new go-to.
> 
> Things I would have liked:
> 
> An extra patch that combines soft and lmm into one patch for some pp to ff action.
> A button on the UI to switch between velocity sensitivity and modwheel on brass marcatos. It can be set via CC of course, but for the marcatos I would have liked to have that setting more readily available.
> 
> One more velocity layer on solo horn between mp and ff would be nice. It's a big leap. Still usable as it is though.
> Some basic cymbal swells would have been nice. Really going to miss that!
> A separate horn ensemble patch with legato for lead melodies would have been killer. Can't have everything, right?
> 
> Conclusion:
> Best purchase I have made in quite some time. Even though it's a cut down ensemble library I feel like I have gotten a very full library. I'm not really missing a whole lot. There are generally no weird negative surprises anywhere. Everything just sort of does what it's supposed to and it all feels very professional. Going to have a lot of fun with it for sure.



Cool post and a fine reference for one not so experienced with Orchestra libraries.
Your specific comment "I'm not really missing a whole lot." causes me to ask :
Which OT Libraries fit in that category of .... those perhaps 'missing' ??


----------



## goblin

goblin said:


> how is the brass in this (and maybe percussion)? i'm lacking some powerful brass and percussion/timpani samples and wondering if i should get this to complement what i have or get something dedicated entirely for brass.
> i'm after something capable of going loud and powerful like the brass here (youtu.be/kA614N3IHD4?t=1 or youtu.be/BihcP_GduOk?t=105)
> 
> inspire enough to complement for achieving a sound similar to above, or should i instead look into MA1 or berlin brass?



anybody that has tested the library enough to help me with this? would really like to get any of these orchestral tools libraries as soon as i can


----------



## Xaviez

Syneast said:


> A separate horn ensemble patch with legato for lead melodies would have been killer.


This, so much!



goblin said:


> anybody that has tested the library enough to help me with this? would really like to get any of these orchestral tools libraries as soon as i can


I think you'll be better off with Ark1 if you want powerful brass, I love the brass in Inspire but it doesn't reach FFF dynamics or above, so I will most likely layer it with other stuff for when I want that extra loudness and bite.


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Yikes, I guess i have to update Kontakt then. Have 5.5.2.880 currently, remember reading about how everyone was reverting back to 5.5 from 5.6 as it was buggy - I'm assuming its ironed out by now since everyone here is using Inspire and it need 5.6?

Anything I should know before updating Kontakt form 5.5 to 5.6?


----------



## PeterN

Heres a comment again for another day playing with this OT Inspire library. I cannot compare this library with Albion 1 (or 2 for that sake), as I find it so much better - personal opinion. (I think Spitfire has enough satisfied customers for me to be able to say what I honestly think). The difference for me is night and day, the sound in this library so clear and fresh I cannot even believe its my composition! H*ll yea! Now we're talking.

(Note: Those samples need slightly more reverb on them to bring out their magic. Once done, you almost want to shed a tear of joy  And Spirfire, ...still staying your customer, saving for the Berhnard now).


----------



## markleake

I've got to say, I'm really enjoying it too. Setting up my template was a breeze. I wish all libraries were so well balanced.

So far I find it more practical for mockups than what I've been using. I think this is because it has better coverage for instruments and combos that I like to write with. It is very well thought out.

And it sounds fantastic! It has a wonderful vibrant clear sound that allows you to mix in more parts than real players could play without it becoming muddy. There are shortcomings due to its size (especially if you are used to bigger libraries) but then you would lose the small footprint and ease of use. I would be inclined to replace some instruments for a final track, which I guess is par for the course on many libraries like this.

I like the strong bite you get with the staccato brass and strings. And the ensemble brass allows playing chords and swells very well... no synth like sounds in sight. But my favourite so far is doubling (well, tripling!) the Violins 1 & 2 legato, flute & clarinet legato, and horn and trumpet legato patches. What a wonderful leading melody line! I recommend you try it out.

@Peter N. I haven't found myself needing to add more reverb yet, but I'm experimenting with a fairly dense track. More exposed, yes I agree it will likely need a touch of reverb (I think the woods especially). I'm glad they ered a bit on the dry side though.

Thanks Orchestral Tools for creating such a wonderful product, and making me lose my whole Sunday lost in writing music!


----------



## sostenuto

markleake said:


> I've got to say, I'm really enjoying it too. Setting up my template was a breeze. I wish all libraries were so well balanced.
> 
> So far I find it more practical for mockups than what I've been using. I think this is because it has better coverage for instruments and combos that I like to write with. It is very well thought out.
> 
> And it sounds fantastic! It has a wonderful vibrant clear sound that allows you to mix in more parts than real players could play without it becoming muddy. There are shortcomings due to its size (especially if you are used to bigger libraries) but then you would lose the small footprint and ease of use. I would be inclined to replace some instruments for a final track, which I guess is par for the course on many libraries like this.
> 
> I like the strong bite you get with the staccato brass and strings. And the ensemble brass allows playing chords and swells very well... no synth like sounds in sight. But my favourite so far is doubling (well, tripling!) the Violins 1 & 2 legato, flute & clarinet legato, and horn and trumpet legato patches. What a wonderful leading melody line! I recommend you try it out.
> 
> @Peter N. I haven't found myself needing to add more reverb yet, but I'm experimenting with a fairly dense track. More exposed, yes I agree it will likely need a touch of reverb (I think the woods especially). I'm glad they ered a bit on the dry side though.
> 
> Thanks Orchestral Tools for creating such a wonderful product, and making me lose my whole Sunday lost in writing music!



THX for another informative post !! .... supporting/reinforcing decision to venture into OT-Land for the first time. No negative bias or issues, just early in Orch/Cine exposure and needed specific stimulus.  Recently added another tutti library and waay early to comprehend capabilities for personal needs. Your post, and @ PeterN's have been pleasant reading and now looking forward to much enjoyable study and testing.


----------



## Niklas

Made a track with some hybrid elements today, to test how well Inspire could do the hybrid thing. I also decided to do a poor man's trailer score, using only BO Inspire and HT Project Bravo. 
Apart from some obvious lack of hard-hitting percussion and choir, aswell as quite weak lead horns, I thought it did quite well. Loving the piano!


----------



## sostenuto

Niklas said:


> Made a track with some hybrid elements today, to test how well Inspire could do the hybrid thing. I also decided to do a poor man's trailer score, using only BO Inspire and HT Project Bravo.
> Apart from some obvious lack of hard-hitting percussion and choir, aswell as quite weak lead horns, I thought it did quite well. Loving the piano!




Just COOL !!! Sorry for related PM, but noted your other content sources ......


----------



## Niklas

Syneast said:


> A separate horn ensemble patch with legato for lead melodies would have been killer.


I cannot agree more! But we need to have Cinesamples for something ey?


----------



## ctsai89

Niklas said:


> Made a track with some hybrid elements today, to test how well Inspire could do the hybrid thing. I also decided to do a poor man's trailer score, using only BO Inspire and HT Project Bravo.
> Apart from some obvious lack of hard-hitting percussion and choir, aswell as quite weak lead horns, I thought it did quite well. Loving the piano!




truly impressed. Are all your drums and toms from project bravo as well?


----------



## Niklas

ctsai89 said:


> truly impressed. Are all your drums and toms from project bravo as well?


The heavy, single-hits at 1:05, aswell as all the impacts, other trailer FX and electro-ish drums are from Bravo. All the orchestral perc (toms, gran cassa, timpani, snares, cymbals, timpani) are from Inspire. Really impressed by all the perc in there!


----------



## Xaviez

Well done @Niklas, makes me even more confident I made the right purchase.


----------



## Syneast

So I went ahead and made something quick today just to take my new toy for a test run. This is all BOI and some added reverb.


----------



## GabeCastro

Niklas said:


> Made a track with some hybrid elements today, to test how well Inspire could do the hybrid thing. I also decided to do a poor man's trailer score, using only BO Inspire and HT Project Bravo.
> Apart from some obvious lack of hard-hitting percussion and choir, aswell as quite weak lead horns, I thought it did quite well. Loving the piano!





Try layering it with Metropolis Ark next time! :D

Your song was much more 'epic' than I expected and BOI held up pretty good! Metropolis Ark is meant for epic music and literally has what you wanted: an epic Hans Zimmer-esque percussion, a choir, and very very loud brasses. 

I think for regular scoring, BOI would be enough. And for the more epic action-y stuff, you can layer them both for some pretty great results .


For me personally, I'm trying to work on Theater music, so I'm curious to hear how BOI does in prettier, more classical sounding tracks .


----------



## sostenuto

GabeCastro said:


> Try layering it with Metropolis Ark next time! :D
> 
> Your song was much more 'epic' than I expected and BOI held up pretty good! Metropolis Ark is meant for epic music and literally has what you wanted: an epic Hans Zimmer-esque percussion, a choir, and very very loud brasses.
> 
> I think for regular scoring, BOI would be enough. And for the more epic action-y stuff, you can layer them both for some pretty great results .
> 
> 
> For me personally, I'm trying to work on Theater music, so I'm curious to hear how BOI does in prettier, more classical sounding tracks .



Are you thinking Ark 1 or 2 for 'epic' ? Maybe both, but a bit of a stretch right now ...


----------



## GabeCastro

sostenuto said:


> Are you thinking Ark 1 or 2 for 'epic' ? Maybe both, but a bit of a stretch right now ...



Ark 1!


----------



## JonSolo

Ark II is soft. ppp-mp


----------



## Donny Grace

I still haven't received my download email and download code. Anyone else still not received theirs? I ordered July 6.


----------



## sostenuto

dgrace said:


> I still haven't received my download email and download code. Anyone else still not received theirs? I ordered July 6.


 
Mine was in Spam trap ... several related e-mails. NEVER have much in there, but Murphy's Law ! 
Found it two days late.


----------



## sostenuto

Question for BO-I PC users. All is installed & working fine _ (2) desktop DAW(s).

Downloaded using Continuata and things went to SSD Download folder. Don't keep large data folders/files there but ran .exe and got things going. When ready to move to HDD, noticed several files scattered around on SSD, different dates, and not really evident mixed in with other recent downloads. Not cool, and had to make new BOI Folder and scoop up all content to put there. [ CAPSULE.nkc, CAPSULE.nkr, Berlin Orchestra inspire.nicnt, Instruments folder was separated from (3) folders __ Data, Documentation, Samples.

This was the case with both DAW PC(s). Seems like Download would have been 'contained' to help keep these files/folders together. Did I miss a step somewhere? 

AGAIN ... all is well, everything moved to HDD, Batch re-saves done. Happy as a clam !


----------



## Donny Grace

sostenuto said:


> Mine was in Spam trap ... several related e-mails. NEVER have much in there, but Murphy's Law !
> Found it two days late.


Not in spam folder either.


----------



## dcoscina

sostenuto said:


> Question for BO-I PC users. All is installed & working fine _ (2) desktop DAW(s).
> 
> Downloaded using Continuata and things went to SSD Download folder. Don't keep large data folders/files there but ran .exe and got things going. When ready to move to HDD, noticed several files scattered around on SSD, different dates, and not really evident mixed in with other recent downloads. Not cool, and had to make new BOI Folder and scoop up all content to put there. [ CAPSULE.nkc, CAPSULE.nkr, Berlin Orchestra inspire.nicnt, Instruments folder was separated from (3) folders __ Data, Documentation, Samples.
> 
> This was the case with both DAW PC(s). Seems like Download would have been 'contained' to help keep these files/folders together. Did I miss a step somewhere?
> 
> AGAIN ... all is well, everything moved to HDD, Batch re-saves done. Happy as a clam !


I just get into the habit of creating a parent folder for any download whether it's via Continuata or the SF downloader. Saves a lot of time and headache.


----------



## Niklas

GabeCastro said:


> Try layering it with Metropolis Ark next time! :D
> 
> Your song was much more 'epic' than I expected and BOI held up pretty good! Metropolis Ark is meant for epic music and literally has what you wanted: an epic Hans Zimmer-esque percussion, a choir, and very very loud brasses.
> 
> I think for regular scoring, BOI would be enough. And for the more epic action-y stuff, you can layer them both for some pretty great results .
> .



Ofc!  Ark 1 is usually my workhorse for this kind of music, I just wanted to try how well Inspire could do it on it's own. In case anyone wanted both the soft and epic stuff but could only afford the one lib  

As for me, I think Inspire will be my go to for short deadline tracks with softer passages, with Ark 1 added for the aggressive stuff. Inspire just seem more versatile than say Ark 2.


----------



## OT_Tobias

dcoscina said:


> I just get into the habit of creating a parent folder for any download whether it's via Continuata or the SF downloader. Saves a lot of time and headache.



That's the right way and we always say to do so in the download email and installation guides. As sorry as I am to say this, but the main problem really is that many users simply refuse to read the documentation, esp. regarding installation. Easily half of our support requests are asking "Do I need Kontakt Full for that"? The answer is on page 1 of the Installation Guide


----------



## Richard Kuerk

OT_Tobias said:


> That's the right way and we always say to do so in the download email and installation guides. As sorry as I am to say this, but the main problem really is that many users simply refuse to read the documentation, esp. regarding installation. Easily half of our support requests are asking "Do I need Kontakt Full for that"? The answer is on page 1 of the Installation Guide


i myself been with computers since my first Timex Sinclair with the expanded memory of !K , still dont have the patients to read instructions, i have no issues installing but need to slow down and read , Tobias sent me an email explaining a question about my expansion purchase , I SHOULD OF READ TWICE this way reduce the work load on Tobias


----------



## markleake

Here's something I started on Sunday. I didn't have much time to play due to issues with my Kontakt update, so it's just the start of the track so far...



I didn't add any reverb, EQ, or other effects. Just the raw Inspire sound.


----------



## PeterN

markleake said:


> Here's something I started on Sunday. I didn't have much time to play due to issues with my Kontakt update, so it's just the start of the track so far...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't add any reverb, EQ, or other effects. Just the raw Inspire sound.




Sound like a good start Mark, a good movie theme. A bit Zimmer low sound there, maybe. Theres a woodwind run there and harp gliss. Mind asking, did you make them with the BOI or was it another library? Cheers.


----------



## markleake

Peter N said:


> Sound like a good start Mark, a good movie theme. A bit Zimmer low sound there, maybe. Theres a woodwind run there and harp gliss. Mind asking, did you make them with the BOI or was it another library? Cheers.


All BOI, yes. Nothing else. Edit: The harp gliss is basically me just running the back of my fingers up the keyboard, although I did tweak a little.


----------



## Donny Grace

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Berlin Orchestra Inspire is released!
> Everyone who purchased in the pre-order will receive their download link in the next hours.
> Have fun while composing and enjoy Berlin Orchestra Inspire!
> And while your new tool for quick and stunning results is downloading, enjoy „Inspire“ by Sascha Knorr.
> Pure Inspiration.
> 
> All the best from the OT Office!



Please check on my order, if you would please. I have still not received my download email. I ordered July 6. Got verification from PayPal that the payment went through. I emailed support, but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## JonSolo

dgrace said:


> Please check on my order, if you would please. I have still not received my download email. I ordered July 6. Got verification from PayPal that the payment went through. I emailed support, but haven't gotten a response.


I don't think this is a good place to ask them to check on your order. They have no idea what your paypal address is or any other way to truly identify you. Write to them using the email you paid from. They will sort it out.

Check your spam folder. As far as I know all emails are generated by Continua and sent and done on Friday in several batches.


----------



## GabeCastro

Niklas said:


> Ofc!  Ark 1 is usually my workhorse for this kind of music, I just wanted to try how well Inspire could do it on it's own. In case anyone wanted both the soft and epic stuff but could only afford the one lib
> 
> As for me, I think Inspire will be my go to for short deadline tracks with softer passages, with Ark 1 added for the aggressive stuff. Inspire just seem more versatile than say Ark 2.



Yep! I think they compliment each other quite well and could handle most anything .


----------



## GabeCastro

markleake said:


> Here's something I started on Sunday. I didn't have much time to play due to issues with my Kontakt update, so it's just the start of the track so far...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't add any reverb, EQ, or other effects. Just the raw Inspire sound.




Would love to hear, but it's not working!


----------



## Donny Grace

JonSolo said:


> I don't think this is a good place to ask them to check on your order. They have no idea what your paypal address is or any other way to truly identify you. Write to them using the email you paid from. They will sort it out.
> 
> Check your spam folder. As far as I know all emails are generated by Continua and sent and done on Friday in several batches.


As mentioned, I only posted after not receiving a reply from support. FWIW, I've had numerous occasions over the years where I have reached a developer quicker on a forum than with their support email. Several even have problems with support email going to their spam folder. So a post on a forum can also be a flag for them to check their spam folder. But I was also posting for the benefit of others in case someone else had a problem. Turns out the system charged my PayPal, but did not process the order correctly. So the order had to be started all over again and unfortunately the euro has gone up some since I ordered a couple weeks ago. But anyway, 3 days late I'm finally getting my download started.


----------



## sostenuto

dcoscina said:


> I just get into the habit of creating a parent folder for any download whether it's via Continuata or the SF downloader. Saves a lot of time and headache.



Good practice! Will implement. First notable issue like this, but definitely got my attention.

THX!


----------



## Donny Grace

sostenuto said:


> Good practice! Will implement. First notable issue like this, but definitely got my attention.
> 
> THX!


My experience is that most of the time a folder is created for the library. I even often have to move them up a level to get rid of the extra redundant level. But I'm also finding that a BOI folder is not getting created. Will have to move it all when it gets downloaded and installed.


----------



## sostenuto

dgrace said:


> My experience is that most of the time a folder is created for the library. I even often have to move them up a level to get rid of the extra redundant level. But I'm also finding that a BOI folder is not getting created. Will have to move it all when it gets downloaded and installed.



Yes, and have noted the extra level now and then. Quite surprised actually that a brand new offering from OT delivers like this did .....


----------



## Donny Grace

sostenuto said:


> Yes, and have noted the extra level now and then. Quite surprised actually that a brand new offering from OT delivers like this did .....


Actually, I would have to say that I've only seen a very few occasions when the folder was not created. I was adding them also at one time, but got so tired of removing them that I finally quit adding them.


----------



## markleake

GabeCastro said:


> Would love to hear, but it's not working!


It's a private SoundCloud link, so I think you have to play it directly from the web page here otherwise it won't work. Others seem to be able to listen to it fine.


----------



## GabeCastro

markleake said:


> It's a private SoundCloud link, so I think you have to play it directly from the web page here otherwise it won't work. Others seem to be able to listen to it fine.



Could you send me the link please? ><


----------



## Syneast

Syneast said:


> A separate horn ensemble patch with legato for lead melodies would have been killer. Can't have everything, right?





Xaviez said:


> This, so much!





Niklas said:


> I cannot agree more! But we need to have Cinesamples for something ey?



Try this: Load three instances of the solo horn legato, transpose and re-tune two of them -2 and +2 semitones respectively. You can also add some subtle random pitch with stock scripts. Voila, now you have a workable sort of classical sounding horn ensemble of three horns.

Now, if you want a more epic sound, just layer Jasper Blunk's Angry Brass Horns on top. They're free, light on RAM, and have a similar ambience to Inspire. Bring down the volume to where you can hear the legato transitions from the Inspire horns. I can get this to sound very close to the "epic" horns legato patches in other libraries.


----------



## moosethree

I am going to see how the vsl epic orchestra sounds (w. reverb) can mix with Inspire..then there is 12 horns from Cinesamples $99

Pondering the fact that Vienna has a convolution reverb file that is the same hall I believe Inspire was recorded in.....hmmmmm. If that works......


----------



## ModalRealist

moosethree said:


> Pondering the fact that Vienna has a convolution reverb file that is the same hall I believe Inspire was recorded in.....hmmmmm. If that works......



From experience, while Mir/MirX Teldex is a great product, it won't magically turn samples from the Silent Stage into Teldex samples. Not least because OT's approach has been to use the Teldex room to achieve a particular recorded tone (i.e, dry-ish but with a "thick body"), and reverb struggles to put in tone that isn't already there, IMO.


----------



## Xaviez

Syneast said:


> Try this: Load three instances of the solo horn legato, transpose and re-tune two of them -2 and +2 semitones respectively. You can also add some subtle random pitch with stock scripts. Voila, now you have a workable sort of classical sounding horn ensemble of three horns.
> 
> Now, if you want a more epic sound, just layer Jasper Blunk's Angry Brass Horns on top. They're free, light on RAM, and have a similar ambience to Inspire. Bring down the volume to where you can hear the legato transitions from the Inspire horns. I can get this to sound very close to the "epic" horns legato patches in other libraries.


I will give that a test, though I also have Albion one and The Orchestra to layer with alongside Angry Brass so I'm sure I can get some bold brass going with some effort.


----------



## GabeCastro

I'm curious to see how Ark 1 and Inspire would sound layered together :D


----------



## moosethree

found my self ordering Ark 1, 2 also.....


----------



## PeterN

Tobias, there are some features in Berlin Orchestra Inspire that would benefit from a walkthrough video. There are few functions in that library, that for those of us that are new to Orchestral Tools, are unfamilliar with. A brief overview video of all functions and possibilities would be great.


----------



## Replicant

I've been impressed with the "full orchestra" libraries that have been coming out in the last while, but I think this one takes the cake — from what I've seen, anyway.

Not sure I can fully justify parting with the 570 bucks just yet, but for the low resources it requires and thus how "portable" it would be, I'm sure that is going to loosen my grip on the wallet eventually.


----------



## OT_Tobias

Peter N said:


> Tobias, there are some features in Berlin Orchestra Inspire that would benefit from a walkthrough video. There are few functions in that library, that for those of us that are new to Orchestral Tools, are unfamilliar with. A brief overview video of all functions and possibilities would be great.



Hi!
BOI uses our Capsule engine, so the Capsule tutorials should show you everything there is to know: http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_what_is_capsule.html
Also the User Guide explains all features in detail!

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## galactic orange

Peter N said:


> Tobias, there are some features in Berlin Orchestra Inspire that would benefit from a walkthrough video. There are few functions in that library, that for those of us that are new to Orchestral Tools, are unfamilliar with. A brief overview video of all functions and possibilities would be great.


In addition to what Tobias said, the helpdesk has list articulations and descriptions of all the instruments in each library if you select the library from the left menu.


----------



## GabeCastro

moosethree said:


> found my self ordering Ark 1, 2 also.....



Do a test with Ark 1 when you get it! :D


----------



## StillLife

First I thought: not for me. But the high praise in this thread has made me doubt that. Does anyone use this library in a more alternative pop/rock/singer-songwriter context (Sufjan Stevens-like)? Or do you think it is only suited to writing orchestral/film-music?


----------



## mac

StillLife said:


> First I thought: not for me. But the high praise in this thread has made me doubt that. Does anyone use this library in a more alternative pop/rock/singer-songwriter context (Sufjan Stevens-like)? Or do you think it is only suited to writing orchestral/film-music?



I'd have thought something like spitfires LCO would be better suited to Sufjan Stevens style of music.


----------



## galactic orange

I realize it's easy not to notice, but this is the OT Commercial thread for Inspire. I've only gone through the strings and brass sounds and I must say that they are better than I expected. The sound is very nice for such a small footprint.


----------



## Pianolando

Played with it for a while, first impressions:

Strings are great, but I already knew that since I use Berlin strings alot.

Brass sounds amazing, the solo horn and trumpet alone almost makes this worth it.

Woodwind sections sounds great but I am a bit dissapointed with the solo flute. Anyone else finding it a bit phasey?

Harp and Grand is usable but not as luxurious as the rest of the sections.

Percussion section is a great sounding bread and butter collection.


----------



## Sami

Pianolando said:


> Played with it for a while, first impressions:
> 
> Strings are great, but I already knew that since I use Berlin strings alot.
> 
> Brass sounds amazing, the solo horn and trumpet alone almost makes this worth it.
> 
> Woodwind sections sounds great but I am a bit dissapointed with the solo flute. Anyone else finding it a bit phasey?
> 
> Harp and Grand is usable but not as luxurious as the rest of the sections.
> 
> Percussion section is a great sounding bread and butter collection.


Are there harp glissandi? Also: is there a triangle? How wide is the ensemble range where you hear just the oboe? Imo the omission of an oboe solo is a real drawback in an otherwise good looking collection


----------



## dpasdernick

GabeCastro said:


> I'm curious to see how Ark 1 and Inspire would sound layered together :D



I'm using Ark 1 and 2 with Inspire and it's pure magic. I'm fact it's getting so hot I think I'll end up with an Ark 3 on my hard drive through immaculate conception.


----------



## JohnBMears

What microphones are folks using on the Full Berlin Series to mix with Inspire? For instance if you owned BWW & BBR and got BOI because you can't afford Berlin Strings, which mics from BWW and BBR would you use?


----------



## rlundv

Would also like to know what people think about this!


----------



## OrchestralTools

Jason Graves had some fun with Berlin Orchestra Inspire, he said: 
"Inspire has a huge sound and could easily be used as much more than a 'sketching tool.' Inspirational, indeed!"

Check his really cool demo, made with Inspire only.


----------



## ctsai89

@OrchestralTools Just a question: how different is the piano given in this library from the piano released by orchestral tools separately?


----------



## germancomponist

Think about ten years ago: What did you pay for such a library with that good sound?


----------



## MarcusD

With the percussion ensemble I've noticed that the G#3 shaker has a pre-defined velocity rhythm. No matter how you play the key, it always seems trigger a Hard>Medium>Soft pattern like it's playing 3/4. Is there anyway to change this?


----------



## GabeCastro

markleake said:


> Here's something I started on Sunday. I didn't have much time to play due to issues with my Kontakt update, so it's just the start of the track so far...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't add any reverb, EQ, or other effects. Just the raw Inspire sound.




Ahhh! I'm at last able to hear the track! it sounds really lovely!! I'd love to hear more!


----------



## GabeCastro

dpasdernick said:


> I'm using Ark 1 and 2 with Inspire and it's pure magic. I'm fact it's getting so hot I think I'll end up with an Ark 3 on my hard drive through immaculate conception.



I would love to hear your examples!!


----------



## NathanTiemeyer

To anyone who's on the fence with this library ... It's worth every penny.  So many instantly usable assets in this thing. I love the timpani especially. The strings and brass have an immediate place in my template. I'd say it's great for someone starting out or someone who needs an all-around orchestral library. Thank you Orchestral Tools!


----------



## GabeCastro

I'm curious how the Sustain patches work. For the Berlin libraries, they usually have Sus Imm, Sus Soft and Sus Acc. For the most part, it looks like "Sus" is the one and only option for a lot of the instruments. Is it some sort of unique blend?


----------



## OT_Tobias

GabeCastro said:


> I'm curious how the Sustain patches work. For the Berlin libraries, they usually have Sus Imm, Sus Soft and Sus Acc. For the most part, it looks like "Sus" is the one and only option for a lot of the instruments. Is it some sort of unique blend?



The "Sus" in BOI is generally the "regular" Sus Imm.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Giving this year-old thread a little bump... 

A number of folks have said that Berlin Inspire is well balanced out of the box. I wonder, if I got this library--in addition to being an amazing sketching tool--do you think it could function as a sort of "cheat sheet" for setting the balance on the rest of my template? I'm trying to balance things in my current template and it's a time suck...and still not sounding right. I like the sounds I'm hearing from Inspire and it would be nice to have a library that I can trust is well calibrated and sounds more-or-less correct, so I can start bringing my other instruments in line with it.

Also, does this library contain sordinos? There's no mention on the OT page or documentation, but someone mentioned it on this thread. It seems like the kind of thing they should mention.


----------



## JohnBMears

No real sordinos. There is an we fix in the GUI of OT Stuff. 

Per template question. The reason I think it will not work is because orchestral tools have created a mix microphone setting to give clarity to each instrument sample. Because I own other full libraries of theirs I asked them about their microphone Mix so I could help balance that with my other full libraries. Their response indicated that not only did they use a completely different microphone mix for each instrument but in some cases they use different microphone settings for certain articulations with in the same instrument (i.e. trumpet solo legato uses a different mic mix than does trumpet solo staccato.)

Due to this balancing volumes using this library is kind of like shooting in a moving target. But it’s a super library anyways.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Damn. If only OT would release their settings as Kontakt snapshots that we could add to full Berlin libraries. I feel like that would make a lot of current Berlin library owners very happy. (Maybe that's kinda what BWW Revive was all about?)

Anyway, I was thinking of Inspire being more of a guide for my ears rather than exact mic balance settings. If I, say, listen to how they made their entire woodwinds section sound, and tried to match those levels by ear, then make sure it sits in my mix at the same levels compared to other sections, would that lead to a decent template?

(I kind of wish I posted this in the Sample Talk or Mixing forum instead of Commercial Announcements. Is it possible to move without me double posting?)


----------



## Vastman

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Damn. If only OT would release their settings as Kontakt snapshots that we could add to full Berlin libraries. I feel like that would make a lot of current Berlin library owners very happy. (Maybe that's kinda what BWW Revive was all about?)
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking of Inspire being more of a guide for my ears rather than exact mic balance settings. If I, say, listen to how they made their entire woodwinds section sound, and tried to match those levels by ear, then make sure it sits in my mix at the same levels compared to other sections, would that lead to a decent template?
> 
> (I kind of wish I posted this in the Sample Talk or Mixing forum instead of Commercial Announcements. Is it possible to move without me double posting?)


Just copy this, start a thread in ST (a catchy informative title encourages responses) and delete your post here...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Thanks, I moved to Sample Talk.


----------

